
Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (July 2016) - whoishiring
Share your information if you are looking for work. Please use this format:<p><pre><code>  Location:
  Remote:
  Willing to relocate:
  Technologies:
  Résumé&#x2F;CV:
  Email:
</code></pre>
Readers: please only email these addresses to discuss work opportunities.
======
afinemonkey
Location: Toronto

Remote: yes

Willing to Relocate: yes; Toronto

Technologies: Both: Javascript, React, Node, MySQL, MongodDB, Python, scikit-
learn, C++

Alessandro: Redux, PHP, Laravel, AWS

Zak: Reflux, Pyramids, Objective-C, Rails

Resumes:

Alessandro:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Owaws6xTfF6B8rMvNkjD_9o0...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Owaws6xTfF6B8rMvNkjD_9o0TU2Q3mO2EhtCSPLtl50)

Zak:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1rsqyAOqcuGhhq3m_VwzbUJn7...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1rsqyAOqcuGhhq3m_VwzbUJn7BcnltJU5iXDssXddA2I)

Email: two.is.literally.more.than.one [at] gmail com

Attention: this is a joint application.

We are Alessandro and Zak, we met during our [Computer Science] undergrads at
the University of Waterloo. We’ve worked (projects, hackathons, etc.), lived
and travelled together and we don’t want this to end. We both intend on moving
to Toronto in October and would like to work on the same team. Alessandro
currently lives in Amsterdam, NL, while Zak is in Waterloo, ON.

------
david-olsen
Location: Bay Area, CA (South of South Bay) Remote: Much Preferred. Willing to
relocate: unlikely but stranger things have happened. Technologies:
Javascript, Knockout/Backbone, Python, Django, variety of SQL/NOSQL databases
(also PHP, some Ruby/Rails, I learn as project demands), IOS Objective-C, +
more

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B2IR4dH00Z-vSlF4eHZyMzNtan...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B2IR4dH00Z-vSlF4eHZyMzNtanc)

Email: david-job@aeiouy.org

Experience in full-stack development, mobile and game development. I am a
generalist and work with and learn whatever I need for a project. Remote work
is preferred, though I can work with a mix of remote/onsite in the bay area or
remote with some travel.

------
BenderV
Location: France

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python (tensorflow, scikit, pandas, keras, django, flask), JS
(node, express, react) & Linux/C

Résumé/CV: benderv.com/files/cv-benjaminderville.pdf

Email: benderville@gmail.com

Interests: Machine Learning, startups but also travelling (backpack), reading
book, running/swimming/hiking/...,learning new things, ect :)

Website [http://benderv.com](http://benderv.com)

Github [https://github.com/BenderV](https://github.com/BenderV)

\--

Hi, I'm looking for an internship (6 months/February) as a software developer
& data-science, preferably in SF. Shoot me an email!

------
pabloepi
NEED A CHANGE!

I've always been attracted to building things, find that mix between good
design and a great idea. I’m an iOS developer by day and part-time creative by
night. Lifelong hyperactive and perfectionist. Feel passion for everything
that comes from startups and moving-forward thinking. Hi, I’m Pablo.

4+ years iOS Developer & 1+ year Creative

Location: Montevideo, Uruguay.

Remote: Willing!

Willing to relocate: Yes but depends.

Website: [http://www.pabloepiscopo.com](http://www.pabloepiscopo.com)

Projects: [https://www.recordify.io](https://www.recordify.io) <\-- Product
Hunt Featured:
[https://www.producthunt.com/tech/recordify](https://www.producthunt.com/tech/recordify)

Linkedin: [http://bit.ly/29b8CkA](http://bit.ly/29b8CkA)

Email: pabloepi14@gmail.com

Technologies: Objective-C, Swift (learning), Git, Jenkins, Fabric, Fastlane,
Core Data, AFNetworking, RestKit, MagicalRecord, KVOController, pop, Mapbox,
Mapkit, GoogleMaps, CocoaLumberjack, Masonry, OHHTTPStubs, Appirater, Apple
Reachability, Charts by Daniel Cohen Gindi, SCRecorder, SocketRocket,
AddressBook, AVFoundation, some CoreGraphics, CoreLocation, some HealthKit,
Sketch, Zeplin. In love with thinking and designing great UI and UX for iOS
apps.

------
jacobkranz
I'm Jacob Kranz & looking for backend work in the LA / Santa Monica area. I
have a strong history of working in teams to build scaleable products in
readable code.

    
    
      Location: Los Angeles / Santa Monica
      Remote: Willing to, yes
      Willing to Relocate: No
      Technologies: Go, Php, Java, C#, AWS, Cassandra, Mysql, Redis
      Resume: https://www.linkedin.com/in/jacobkranz
      Email: jacob.kranz@gmail.com
    

Thanks, Jacob K.

------
andy9775
Location: Toronto, Ontario

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: Java/android, javascript, python, html, css, React/react-native,
servlets, node, express, sql

Email: andy9775@gmail.com

My name is Andy and I recently graduated and am looking for an opportunity to
learn and build interesting products. I enjoy working on mobile, front-end or
backend and I don't have any real preference - I just like building things.
You can see an example of my most recent project[0] which is an app that
allows users to print to any papercut connected printer and is an extension of
an app that I made about a year ago. While building it, I had to reverse
engineer a website and the app does a little web scraping in order to treat
the site as a pseudo api. While building the app I also decided to challenge
my self to move away from the typical android spaghetti architecture by
implementing an MVC approach through the use of message passing via an event
bus. Most of the UI is here[0] with most of the logic in a library here[1].
You can also check out my github here[2] - nearing a 2 month commit streak.

[0] -
[https://github.com/andy9775/PapercutPrintService](https://github.com/andy9775/PapercutPrintService)

[1] -
[https://github.com/andy9775/PapercutAndroidServices](https://github.com/andy9775/PapercutAndroidServices)

[2] - [https://github.com/andy9775](https://github.com/andy9775)

------
Zjaaspoer
SEEKING WORK

Location: Amsterdam, The Netherlands

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now (just had a baby), but probably in about a
year

Technologies: angular 1, angular 2, es6, react, redux, react-native, webpack,
html5, css3, sass, scss, jade, node, php, building restful api’s, git, grunt,
jenkins, jira, mysql, postgres, redis, mongo, firebase, aws, heroku.

Resume: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2016/03/curri...](http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2016/03/curriculum_vitae_jasper_schulte.pdf)

Website: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl](http://www.jasperschulte.nl)

Email: You’ll find it on my site

Linkedin:
[https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte](https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte)

As a Javascript front-end developer, my main experience lies in enterprise
scale single page JavaScript applications (SPA’s), preferably built with the
Angular 1/2 or React framework. Beside that I have strong business development
and leadership skills. Having successfully built my own company from the
ground up and run it for 10 years, I know what it takes to build, lead, grow
and maintain a business.

------
illyism
Location: Belgium

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: node, javascript, coffeescript. React, Backbone. Less, sass,
css. Express, meteor, PostgreSQL, MongoDB.

Résumé/CV: [http://il.ly](http://il.ly) \-
[https://be.linkedin.com/in/illyism](https://be.linkedin.com/in/illyism)

Email: hello@illyism.com

I'm a front end / backend / full stack javascript developer. I have good
design skills as well.

------
hiby007
SEEKING WORK: Remote/Rajkot, India

Has experience building platform for:

## Zidisha Inc. (Y-Combinator - 2014 startup)
[[https://www.zidisha.org/](https://www.zidisha.org/)]
[[https://p2p-microlending-blog.zidisha.org/2014/10/04/the-
new...](https://p2p-microlending-blog.zidisha.org/2014/10/04/the-new-
zidisha/)] ## GridPlay [[http://gridplay.com/](http://gridplay.com/)] ##
AllEvents [[https://www.allevents.in](https://www.allevents.in)] ## RedditPoll
[redditpoll.com] & more ...

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: NO

Language: PHP, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, jQuery, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Git

Frameworks: Laravel, AngularJs, Twitter-Bootstrap, Slim, ReactJS, React-Native

Tools: PHPStorm, SublimeText, Vagrant, Navicat

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/wllb72590c9hc80/Bhargav's-Resum%C3...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/wllb72590c9hc80/Bhargav's-Resum%C3%A9.pdf?dl=0)

Email: bhargav@levaral.com

------
formula_ninguna
Location: currently in SE Asia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (Japan, Hong Kong, Singapore)

Technologies: /primary/ Ruby, Python, Rust, Clojure, C#, Haskell, Elixir;
/secondary/ Perl 6, Java, Scala, C, SQL, JavaScript, R;

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1DQ5i1I2CQMn0RVLktwFKb8XE...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1DQ5i1I2CQMn0RVLktwFKb8XEMt-
cyd9F_j9gQ1Ceuok/)

Email: me (at) gildedhonour dot com or gilded.honour (atttt) gmail

============================

I'm Alex. I've been building web, desktop and mobile applications for the last
6 years.

In 2015 I partially switched to data science: big data, nlp, machine learning,
etc and it's become one more area I'm interested in.

I'm up for freelance (preferably, big and long-term contracts) jobs as well as
remote ones.

Github: [https://github.com/GildedHonour](https://github.com/GildedHonour)

Web-site: [http://gildedhonour.com](http://gildedhonour.com) (CV, contacts)

Blog: [http://alexmaslakov.com](http://alexmaslakov.com)

------
yanganif
Location: New York City, NY

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaSript, React, Angular, Node.js, TDD, Unit Testing, Git,
HTML, ES6, CSS, AJAX, RESTful APIs, MongoDB, NPM, SQL (MySQL, PostgreSQL), D3,
Mithril, Mocha/Chai, jQuery, Bootstrap, Backbone.js, Webpack, Grunt, Babel

Github: [https://github.com/Yangani](https://github.com/Yangani)

Portfolio: [http://www.festus.me](http://www.festus.me)

Recent projects: [http://tidal-flux.pw/](http://tidal-flux.pw/) |
[http://bird-905.getforge.io](http://bird-905.getforge.io)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/festuskipropy](https://www.linkedin.com/in/festuskipropy)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/nuemsfh4f8krdlm/Festus_Kiprop_Resu...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/nuemsfh4f8krdlm/Festus_Kiprop_Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Blog: [https://medium.com/@yanganif](https://medium.com/@yanganif)

Email: fyangani@gmail.com

I'm a Full Stack Engineer experienced with modern stacks including: React,
Angular, Node, Express, MongoDB, and PostgreSQL. I've built entire web apps
from front-end to back-end and everything in between. I have a passion for
creating beautiful, intuitive interfaces with clean, well-structured back-
ends.

I am also a quick learner with a passion for new and emerging technologies.

------
Kliment
Location: Cologne, Germany

Remote: Yes, strongly preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Embedded C++, Embedded C, Python, Electronics (design, layout,
prototyping, testing), 3D printing, electromechanical and robotic design and
prototyping

Résumé/CV: Email if needed

Email: kliment at 0xfb.com (yes, with a zero)

IRC: Kliment on the freenode network

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, and conferences.

------
roninb
Location: Tallahassee, FL

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, JS, Java (Android), C++, HTML/CSS, SQL (SQLite, MySQL,
SQLAlchemy, Linux (Ubuntu, Arch, CrunchBang), git, hg

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_FCAxYascQmUGtVZHFtNWN3WmM...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_FCAxYascQmUGtVZHFtNWN3WmM/view?usp=sharing)

Email: mb11r at my dot fsu dot edu

I spent a few years in high school doing hardware repairs and eventually ran
that arm of the company before leaving for college. While at FSU I realized I
couldn't survive on student loans so I started working at a help desk that I
ended up managing for two years before quitting to refocus on school and find
employment closer to my desired field.

I've spent the last few years developing web and Android apps for class
projects and personal learning. I have a few projects on my github (
[http://github.com/roninb](http://github.com/roninb) ). I'm ready to expand
and want to be a part of a team that can help me grow.

------
ppcsf
Location: Melbourne, Aus

Remote: Yes, able to overlap 6 hours PST

Willing to relocate: Yes

    
    
       Technologies
        - React/Redux, Angular 1x, HTML/CSS, D3.js, Webpack
        - Haskell/ FP
        - SQL, Redis
        - Git, Linux, shell scripting, Latex/MathJax
        - MVC, C#, DI
        - NServiceBus, SignalR, Azure Service Bus
        - Android, Java
        - Python
    

I've authored a few open-source projects:

HaxlSharp: Composable, automatically concurrent data fetching & request
deduplication
[https://github.com/joashc/HaxlSharp](https://github.com/joashc/HaxlSharp)

Probabilistic C#: A monadic probabilistic programming framework
[https://github.com/joashc/csharp-probability-
monad](https://github.com/joashc/csharp-probability-monad)

Have professional experience delivering large real-time web applications,
mostly SPAs.

Resume: On request

Website: [http://joashc.github.io](http://joashc.github.io)

Email: joashxc@gmail.com

------
idrios

      Location: San Jose, Ca
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes (anywhere east/west coast or Canada)
      Skills and expertise: Biomedical Engineering, imaging physics (CT, MRI), image reconstruction
      Technologies: Matlab, Java, Python, Android SDK
      Résumé/CV: http://teamjimroberts.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/james_roberts_resume_JUNE2016-1.pdf
      Website: teamjimroberts.com
      Email: jimroberts10@gmail.com
    

Looking for positions in imaging (CT, MRI, Microscopy), or neuroscience
(neural interfacing, neural activity recording technologies). Preference for
research labs and startup companies. Have a very strong math background, and
am a fast learner.

Studied biomedical engineering at Case Western Reserve University (class of
2015), took a gap year to strengthen programming skills, travel, and work on
personal engineering projects. Most recently learned OpenGLES and am on week 7
of 12 in Andrew Ng's machine learning course.

------
wyclif
Location: Philadelphia metro region

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Linux, Python, Django, PostgreSQL, Vagrant, HTML/CSS, bash/zsh,
AWS, Docker, Git, SSH. I am currently learning JavaScript.

Résumé/CV: on request

Email: wyclif@gmail.com

I'm currently looking for entry-level or junior dev work. While I'm a
generalist with both front and backend and will happily accept work on either
end, I am most interested in DevOps and backend. I'm comfortable on the CLI
and with vim, tmux, git, ssh, etc. I also have some sysadmin experience.
Excellent soft skills, and I'm easily in the 99th percentile of English
fluency and written communication. If you need good documentation, technical
writing, or even web copy, I can definitely help you with that if you're
willing to provide some mentoring and/or certification to help me improve my
programming chops and technical development. I thrive on being a details guy
and a quick learner. Shoot me a message—I'm hungry to level up.

------
mambrosi
Android Developer for over three years, I have built several native Android
apps, from event/location based social networks to video streaming clients.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Android,Android SDK, Android NDK, Gradle, RxJava, Kotlin,
Retrofit, Android Studio, jUnit, Mockito

Website: [http://www.marcosambrosi.com/](http://www.marcosambrosi.com/)

Github: [https://github.com/mambrosi](https://github.com/mambrosi)

StackOverflow:
[http://stackoverflow.com/users/3641308/mmark](http://stackoverflow.com/users/3641308/mmark)

Speaker Deck:
[https://speakerdeck.com/mambrosi](https://speakerdeck.com/mambrosi)

Résumé/CV:
[https://uy.linkedin.com/in/marcosambrosi](https://uy.linkedin.com/in/marcosambrosi)

Email: marcosambrosi@gmail.com

------
LiweiZ
Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: It depends. (I’m eligible to get a TN Visa to work in the
U.S..)

Part Time: Yes

Technologies: Swift, Objective-C, GoLang.

Résumé/CV: [https://ca.linkedin.com/pub/liwei-
zhang/2/51/344](https://ca.linkedin.com/pub/liwei-zhang/2/51/344)

Email: matt dot z dot lw at gmail dot com

GitHub: [https://github.com/liweiz](https://github.com/liweiz)

A model I wrote recently in Swift:
[https://github.com/liweiz/Models](https://github.com/liweiz/Models)

An iOS app I published in late 2014 with source code:
[https://github.com/liweiz/stilFresh](https://github.com/liweiz/stilFresh)

I'm an observer/learner/thinker/doer.

My friends think I could also be a nice PM. IDK, English is not my native
language, but I'm open for that kind of role as well.

------
eugene_pirogov
Location: Kiev, Ukraine

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Probably

Technologies: Elixir, SQL, Ruby, Ruby on Rails.

Résumé/CV:
[https://ua.linkedin.com/in/gmile](https://ua.linkedin.com/in/gmile)

Email: iamexile@gmail.com

GitHub: [http://github.com/gmile](http://github.com/gmile) (as of lately:
small contributions to few Elixir libs, Phoenix and Elixir lang itself).

Worked on ~10 big and small Rails projects over the course of 6 years. Went on
sabbatical for a few months to clean head from Ruby on Rails. Time has come
for a change: willing to work on something using Elixir programming language.
Ok to work using Phoenix framework, if needed be.

I like SQL and low level server stuff. Can do HTML/CSS/JS only if needed be.

Fluent spoken & written english. Degree in Applied Mathematics.

My website (updated casually): [http://gmile.me/](http://gmile.me/)

------
exratione
My specialties: devops, cloud computing, full stack software engineering,
architecture, leading teams.

I am a senior full stack software and devops engineer, experienced with cloud
infrastructure, and as an architect and team lead. My experience in the
industry is divided fairly evenly between early stage startups, larger
companies, and more traditional consulting. I am strongly in favor of cloud
computing, open source software, comprehensive documentation, empowered user
communities, and unregulated markets.

Website: [https://www.exratione.com](https://www.exratione.com)

GitHub: [https://github.com/exratione](https://github.com/exratione)

Location: Austin, TX

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: for the right position

Technologies: Primarily Javascript, PHP, and Java stacks for application
engineering, then just about every known scripting language and flavor of Unix
for the devops side of life.

------
mathgeek
Location: Allentown, PA, USA (can commute to NYC and Philadelphia)

Remote: Yes, have experience working remotely

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Full Stack -- Ruby/Rails, JS, SQL, DevOps

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.kickresume.com/cv/robzimmerman/](https://www.kickresume.com/cv/robzimmerman/)

Email: taintedz@gmail.com

------
druidgreeneyes
Hi all; first language was Common Lisp, and I've worked with Java, C#, F#,
Scala, Python, and Clojure. Experience with Spark/Hadoop and AWS. Interested
in new languages, (Haskell, Rust, Go?) new ideas, (Pachyderm, Docker, GPU
Processing?) and positive social impact.

    
    
      Location:      Bath, UK (until October)
      Remote:        yes
      Relocate:      not until October
      Technologies:  Spark, HBase, Java, Clojure, Linux, Bash, AWS, Lisp, Scala, C#, F#, Apache, Python, SQLite
      Résumé/CV:     can share via email
      Email:         druidgreeneyes@gmail.com
    

Find Me @:
[https://github.com/DruidGreeneyes](https://github.com/DruidGreeneyes)
[https://medium.com/@DruidGreeneyes](https://medium.com/@DruidGreeneyes)

------
peng
Location: Vienna, Austria (American)

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies

    
    
      - Javascript (ES6): Node.js, Vue.js, React, Koa, Express
      - Ruby: Ruby on Rails, Sinatra, CSS, HTML5
      - HTML5: CSS (Stylus, Sass, Less, PostCSS)
      - DBs: PostgresQL, Firebase
      - Design: Typography, Responsive Design, Wireframes, Prototyping, IA, UX, UI
      - Etc: Linux, OS X, Git, Wordpress, Game Development
    

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/nylira](https://www.linkedin.com/in/nylira)

Email: peng@nylira.com

Website: [http://nylira.com](http://nylira.com)

GitHub: [https://github.com/nylira](https://github.com/nylira)

Front-end JS developer with design skills (Unicorn!) from the USA. Looking for
contract work and short-term opportunities in reactive UI/UX design and front
end dev.

------
nicolashahn
Location: San Francisco

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Platform engineering/backend web development, infrastructure,
devops, NLP, data science, machine learning, Android development, Python,
NodeJS/Javascript, Bash, Java, Haskell, AWS, ELK, MySQL, NoSQL, Mocha, Siege,
Linux/Mac/Windows, Adobe Photoshop/Illustrator/After Effects/Premiere,
photography

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/f1cp28datvpbxil/resCS2.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/f1cp28datvpbxil/resCS2.pdf?dl=0)

Email: nicolas@stonespring.org

Looking for a full-time position in SF, maybe down into the south bay but not
too far. Prefer a more generalist position at this time but I'm open to
backend/data science/mobile/devops/UI+UX positions as well. Want to be
challenged and exposed to technologies.

------
aaronroth28
Location: Melbourne, FL area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: While I have some exposure to programming, my focus is customer
support. I thought I'd see if anyone out there is looking for someone to do
remote support.

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1uGvyu5s59KOW1RR2ZCTzB4a1k...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1uGvyu5s59KOW1RR2ZCTzB4a1k/view?usp=sharing)

Email: aaronroth28@gmail.com

I have a background in end user support and some experience in project
management (see resume). My most noticeable experience in end user support was
working at craigslist in San Francisco as a user operations representative for
about a year. That gave me strong experience in supporting users of a high
volume website. I am willing to work on site locally in the Melbourne area or
remotely from my current location.

------
sochix
Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: remote or onsite

Willing to Relocate: yes (it depends, but generally yes)

Technologies: C#, JavaScript, Asp.Net, node.js, React

Resume/CV: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6tiab-UYLX-
TGF1bDgzMjczakU...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6tiab-UYLX-
TGF1bDgzMjczakU/view)

Github: [https://github.com/sochix](https://github.com/sochix)

Email: ilya.pir |at| gmail.com

I'm a Full Stack Engineer. Have around 4 years of experience with modern
stacks including: MSFT stack and node.js/react. Can efficiently work alone
(although prefer to avoid solo work). I have a passion for creating beautiful,
intuitive interfaces with clean, well-structured back-ends.

Looking for senior position primary related to backend development. I'm opened
to any technology stack.

------
AndroidJedi
Location: California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android Development, Object Oriented Development, Android SDK,
Android Studio, Eclipse IDE, ADB, Java, C/C++, SQLite, XML, HTML, CSS, Git and
Linux.

I develop Android apps for phones and tablets. I have published apps in the
Google Play store and full life cycle software development experience. My
Android development experience includes: product concept development, product
design, project planning, research and development, algorithm development,
programming, testing, debugging, publishing apps to the Google Play store and
app maintenance.

Email and Resume/CV:
[http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html](http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html)

Website: [http://compxpressinc.com](http://compxpressinc.com)

------
lilpirate
Location: India

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, Angular, NodeJS, React, AWS, Docker, PHP

Résumé:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/zdodyzdied0qi46/kapeel_sable.pdf](https://www.dropbox.com/s/zdodyzdied0qi46/kapeel_sable.pdf)

Email: me [@] kapeels [.] net

I am new grad in CS and want to start a career abroad. I have been freelancing
since 2010 mostly working on web apps. I made a Twitter tool when I was 17 and
it's a hit with 200k+ users to this day
([http://www.tweriod.com](http://www.tweriod.com)). I did an internship at a
Berlin startup last summer. I'm good with JavaScript, both in front-end and
back-end. Willing to learn new tech and move further down the stack.

I am open for new grad/junior/internship positions, in that order.

------
doozy
Should you hire me? I'll give you 10 facts about myself. Decide for yourself:

1\. As a kid I taught myself to program using Borland Turbo C++ for DOS and
Deitel's C How to Program book

2\. I've been on the internet since the days of Trumpet Winsock and NCSA
Mosaic. I used HotDog to create my first website in 1997 (and yes, it had an
under construction gif and a download Netscape link)

3\. I've been a FreeBSD user since 2001, although at one point I administered
a few Linux servers for a living

4\. I was the sole developer of two different startups. One based in the UK
(2006-2007) and another in Buenos Aires / New York (2010-2011). Details in
résumé

5\. I used to be active at Rent-a-Coder, my profile with a decade long track
record of perfect scores and rave reviews over a wide variety of technologies
is still available:
[https://www.freelancer.com/u/denep.html](https://www.freelancer.com/u/denep.html)

6\. At one point or another I've been paid to develop in Python, JavaScript,
C, PHP, Perl, x86 Assembly, C++, Java, Matlab, Delphi and others

7\. I've worked 10+ years remotely. Both with Americans and Europeans

8\. I've taken a couple of years off here and there to travel around the world
on a bike

9\. I'm pragmatic and open to learn new technologies or frameworks. While I
have my preferences, my skills are portable between stacks

10\. I only post on these threads like once a year, so get in touch if you
believe I may be a valuable addition to your team. I'm flexible about hours
and would consider part-time, full-time or contract work

    
    
      Location: Bogota, Colombia (EST/UTC-5)
      Remote: Yes, I've been doing so for over a decade
      Willing to relocate: Not right now
      Technologies: Python, JavaScript, C, Perl, Java, PHP, PostgreSQL, MySQL, Redis
      Résumé/CV: On request
      Email: hndenep@kaffeeschluerfer.com

------
sidmitra
Location: Remote, willing to relocate

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Mobile(iOS, Android), jQuery, Bootstrap,
Backbone, React, React-Native, Docker, Vagrant, Ansible, AWS, Golang, R,
Hadoop, Spark

Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Email: sidmitra.del@gmail.com

Some examples from the portfolio:

* [https://healthasaservice.co](https://healthasaservice.co) \- An HR analytics dashboard to manage company health events and employee health reports.

* [http://www.igrowfit.com](http://www.igrowfit.com) \- A corporate fitness subscription platform

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators.

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform where anyone can publish e-books, and soon printed books (print on demand) and online courses.

* Intuit CPASelect - An online marketplace for tax experts. [Formerly Teaspiller, acquired by Intuit, now pivoted to another product]

* [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com) \- A platform for music artists to share their content from various networks.

I am a full stack developer, who's worked extensively with Python/Django. I
also have a background in data science, scipy, numpy, pandas, scikit-learn,
nltk etc.

------
haukur
Location: Icelandic citizen looking to move abroad (no visa required within
Europe).

Remote: Yes!

Willing to relocate: Yes!

Technologies:

\- JavaScript (ES6), Ruby, Python, HTML5, CSS3, SQL

\- React, Redux, Polymer, Lodash, Webpack, Backbone.js

\- Node.js, PostgreSQL, Express, Redis, Rails, Django, Koa.js, Sinatra, Flask

\- Unix, Git, Heroku, AWS

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/n1yfk8yugtqwm7a/Haukur%20CV.pdf?dl...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/n1yfk8yugtqwm7a/Haukur%20CV.pdf?dl=0)

Github: [https://github.com/hph](https://github.com/hph)

Email: hph@hph.is

Website: [http://hph.is](http://hph.is)

About me: I'm looking for opportunities as a full-stack or front-end engineer.
Lately I've mostly been using React and Node. I enjoy product development,
implementing great design and improving UX.

------
Norgorn
Location: Perm, Russia

Relocation: YES, definitely (J1 visa is possible!)

Remote: No

Languages: Java (mostly), some bit of Java Script

Technologies: 2 years of experience: HBase, Solr, Multi-Threading
applications, Spring Framework 1 year of experience: Map-Reduce

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9SeMzC1XrvIZnZVMy14a2NXZTg...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9SeMzC1XrvIZnZVMy14a2NXZTg..).

Looking for: Java Software Engineer

Hello, I've started to work with Java and Big Data in a smal startup 2 years
ago. Started with very simple MySQL+Solr, 300+ million of documents system.
Eventually got to HDFS + HBase + MapReduce + Solr, 23+ billion of documents in
search at once (with more and more documents being added each second).

I'm excited by Java in general, multi-threading, Big Data and back-end
development.

------
scruple

      Location: Orange County, CA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No, not at this time
      Technologies: linux, git, shell, Ruby/Rails, Sidekiq, redis, PostgreSQL, C#, .NET, MS SQL, JavaScript, Lua, HTML, CSS
      Résumé/CV: Available upon request
      Email: scruple.hn at gmail.com
    

I've done quite a few different things in my career. Embedded systems, micros,
healthcare web apps, backend services, APIs, desktop applications, linux
sysadmin, and on and on. I've been full-time remote for the last ~3 years. I'm
currently looking for full-stack web development positions (I still love and
prefer Ruby but I'm open to anything). I'm also very interested in Elixir
these days but do not have any professional experience at the moment.

------
emcdonald
Location: Toronto, ON

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML, CSS (+LESS, SASS, various responsive frameworks),
Javascript (+jQuery), PHP (+Laravel), C++, MySQL, Adobe Creative Suite
(Photoshop, Illustrator), Sketch

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-F4Vp8sJK0YWEwzZFloZFhZak0...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-F4Vp8sJK0YWEwzZFloZFhZak0/view?usp=sharing)

Portfolio: [https://dribbble.com/evemcdo](https://dribbble.com/evemcdo)

Email: evelynmcdonald@outlook.com

Hey, I'm Evelyn! I'm a front-end developer with UI design experience from
Ontario (currently living in Amsterdam) looking to find a funky fresh career
opportunity in Toronto, ON. Feel free to email me, I'd love to hear about open
positions.

------
underscoremark
Location: Ottawa, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies:

    
    
      - DevOps
      - Build Automation
      - Continous Integration
      - Atlassian JIRA/Confluence/Bitbucket
      - Jenkins CI
      - Trac
      - AWS, VMware, Docker
      - REST
      - Linux, Windows, OS X, iOS, Android, Embedded
    

Résumé/CV:
[https://ca.linkedin.com/in/crwedman](https://ca.linkedin.com/in/crwedman)

I'm self motivated and very passionate about continuous improvement. Capable
of seeing the big picture, providing a careful plan in the interim, you can
rest easy knowing I'm on the case. I care deeply about quality and
performance; I want to be proud of what is delivered. Please, let me know what
opportunities await and how we'll create something magnificent!

------
highsineburgh
Location: Calgary, AB

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, AWS, PostgreSQL, Redis, Elasticsearch, SaltStack,
Celery, Docker

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0ByREla5Cot0ZZy10UVdFckVYYU...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0ByREla5Cot0ZZy10UVdFckVYYUU)

Email: tylerrfield+hn@gmail.com

------
mlochbaum
Location: Raleigh, NC

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C/C++ (OpenMP, gprof, Valgrind), Javascript (node.js, d3,
lodash), J, Java, Haskell, MATLAB, Linux, Bash

Resume:
[http://mlochbaum.github.io/resume.html](http://mlochbaum.github.io/resume.html)

Email: mwlochbaum@gmail.com

J programmer (co-designer of the DBMS Jd--see
[http://www.jsoftware.com/jdhelp/](http://www.jsoftware.com/jdhelp/)) and
recent MS graduate looking to break into an industry that has actual jobs
available. I have substantial experience working with low-level C, but am
interested in general backend development.

------
desertjim
Location: Austin, TX

Remote: Yes

Relocate: No

Tech: Android, Android Studio, ADB, Java, Kotlin, C/C++/C#, Python, Django,
LUA, MySQL, MSSQL, SQLite, JSON, XML, HTML, CSS, Git, Linux, OSX

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/bacajames](https://www.linkedin.com/in/bacajames)

Email: programmerodroid@gmail.com

Blog: [http://blog.jimbaca.com](http://blog.jimbaca.com)

Website: [http://jimbaca.com](http://jimbaca.com)

github: [http://github.com/desertjim](http://github.com/desertjim)

stack overflow: [http://stackoverflow.com/users/821544/jim-
baca](http://stackoverflow.com/users/821544/jim-baca)

------
0x007c00
Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: No

Relocate: Depends on the location

Technologies: C#, ASP.NET MVC, Webdev(Javascript, HTML, CSS), AngularJS,
Python, MS SQL, TFS, Git

Résumé:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7wXEsO27YgId19Qa2ZuSzFpRTA...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7wXEsO27YgId19Qa2ZuSzFpRTA/view?pref=2&pli=1)

Email: namedbynumbers.dev@gmail.com

I am a 2015 graduate currently working in Infosys. I finished my training in
January, been on bench since. So I don't have any experience with real world
projects. The work doesn't have to be in the tech I listed above, I am more
than willing to learn new technologies as per requirements.

I like learning and tinkering with new(and old) technologies, also I have a
keen interest in game development.

------
navalsaini
Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: Yes, Prefer relocating as I want to explore new cultures

Technologies: mostly NodeJS, (also know Android/iOS app development, Frontend
JS, Automation testing, Embedded) and about 10+ years of experience in
corporate and startup circles

Resume: flipflopapp.com/files/NavalCV_short.pdf

Email: navalnovel at gmail dot com

Please find my corporate experience in my CV.

On the hobby side, I have recently been working on archiejs
([https://github.com/archiejs](https://github.com/archiejs)) - its almost
complete (for first review) and I am looking for reviewers. I have to write a
bit more of demo app code and seek feedback from the community.

These days, I also like making/thinking about small apps, games, productivity
ideas, etc.

------
alexadusei
Location: Canada Remote: No Willing to relocate: Yes (Preferably US)

Technologies: JavaScript (ES6), HTML/CSS, Python, Java, C, Android, PHP,
Node.js, Express, PostgreSQL, Git, RESTful APIs, Linux

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/rolqk0guf3fgzdh/Resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/rolqk0guf3fgzdh/Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: alex.adusei@gmail.com

I'm currently a 4th year student specifically looking for a 12-month
internship (can possibly combine shorter terms together). I'm a fullstack
developer passionate about tech and collaborative success. I co-founded a
Queen's University hackathon called QHacks (if you want more information about
that as well, drop me a line!)

------
pmontra
Location: Milan, Italy

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: not in the immediate future

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, Node.js, Elixir, AngularJS, HTML5, iOS and
Android (native or Ionic), WordPress, PostgreSQL, MySQL, MongoDB. Logstash,
Elasticsearch, Kibana. Docker.

Résumé/CV: I'm well versed in many technologies and software architecture. I
can create teams of skilled professionals to suit the needs of customers. My
resume at
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/pmontrasio](https://www.linkedin.com/in/pmontrasio)

Some public code at
[https://github.com/pmontrasio?tab=repositories](https://github.com/pmontrasio?tab=repositories)

Email: paolo.montrasio @ connettiva.eu

------
cosinetau
Location: San Diego, CA

Remote: Willing.

Willing to relocate: Yes, to Seattle area.

Technologies:

\--Experienced: PHP, JavaScript (Node + several frameworks), MySQL, MongoDB,
UNIX/Linux, C++ (STL)

\--Familiar: C/C++ (Boost), Java, Haskell, MATLAB, Python, Lua

Currently learning: AngularJS

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mattwalther](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mattwalther)

[https://github.com/mashiox/](https://github.com/mashiox/)

Email: matt@mashio.net

I am a recent graduate from San Diego State University with a B.S. in Applied
Math looking for work in software engineering and/or Data Science in the
Seattle area.

Please email me with credentials, and I will forward my full resume.

I also have a CV of Failures, if you're interested.

------
tplick
Location: Philadelphia, PA

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Python, Django, PostgreSQL, SQLite, jQuery, AWS (EC2, S3),
OCaml, and many more

Résumé:
[http://stackoverflow.com/cv/tplick](http://stackoverflow.com/cv/tplick)

Email: tomplick AT gmail.com

I worked at a tech startup in downtown Philly for three years. While I have
been looking for work, I have also spent time on several side projects. My
biggest one is [http://new.amecy.com/](http://new.amecy.com/) , a site for
turn-based board games. I am also working on some software that I intend to
sell one day. Now and then, I revisit problems that I worked on in grad
school.

------
coffeeking
Location: UK - North-west

Remote: Yes

Excellent at:

    
    
      C#/.NET, ASP.NET (MVC & WebForms), SQL (MS, My, & lite), jQuery, Bootstrap
    

Good at:

    
    
      PHP (Zend Certified Engineer), Android, Dart, XSLT, WinForms, WCF, EF, MSMQ,
      Linux (server & desktop), network/infrastructure, on-line security.
    

Familiar with:

    
    
      node.js, Typescript, Powershell, Java, various JS libraries,
      payment gateways, smart-cards.
    

Trying to forget:

    
    
      C, WinAPI, VB (classic & .NET), and more.
    

Experience with Web, Desktop, Mobile & Server.

CV: [https://goo.gl/8JjwK9](https://goo.gl/8JjwK9)

Email: hn AT grundell .co.uk

Prefer good people over exciting tech.

------
tkhoven
Location: Toowoomba, Australia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No, though I'm open to some travel

Technologies: Java/JVM, Javascript/Node.js, SQL (Oracle, MySQL, SQLite) though
I'm by no means tied to any given stack

Résumé/CV: [https://blog.quiptiq.com/cv/](https://blog.quiptiq.com/cv/)

Email: taufiq.hoven+hnhiring@gmail.com

Several years' experience working remotely, focused on the back end but often
needing to wear the generalist's hat. I'm interested in open source and
getting away from pouring code into the black box of enterprise/government.
Currently enjoying learning FP concepts, I try to keep up with continuous
education.

------
crisopolis
Location: St. Petersburg, Florida, USA (remote worker)

Remote: Absolutely!

Willing to relocate: Yes

Frontend Technologies: REACT VUE.JS JAVASCRIPT

Backend Technologies: MONGODB POSTGRESQL NODE (JavaScript) ELIXIR RUBY

Résumé/CV:
[http://chriscombs.me/resume/resume.pdf](http://chriscombs.me/resume/resume.pdf)

GitHub: [https://github.com/combsco](https://github.com/combsco)

GitLab:
[https://gitlab.com/u/crisopolis/projects](https://gitlab.com/u/crisopolis/projects)

Email: hey@chriscombs.me (all lines are open and standing by)

Seeking to be your next Frontend, Backend or Fullstack JavaScript Developer.

------
jalami
Location: Milwaukee, WI

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies:

\- Willing to learn your stack

\- Javascript (ES6), CSS/PostCSS, jQuery etc

\- Java, Node.js, npm

\- Git, Linux, Windows, SQL

\- Learning to use React/Redux, Typescript, Webpack, mocha/chai, gulp on my
own

Résumé/CV: [https://alami.io/resume](https://alami.io/resume)

Email: see resume

Website: [https://alami.io/about](https://alami.io/about)

Enthusiastic generalist with two years of experience building customer-facing,
production web applications. Interested in using modern development techniques
to solve difficult problems. I have a particular interest in automation and
facilitating ease of use both on the developer's and customer's side.

------
gravypod
My name is Joshua Katz. I'm an NJIT student looking for a part time job if
possible. I am very stuck in my location due to college.

Location: New Jersey

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:

    
    
      - Languages: Java, Python, JavaScript, PHP
      - Worked With: C, ASM, and some C#
      - Implemented: Network protocols, very parallel log parses, automation
    

Résumé/CV:
[http://joshuakatz.me/resume_march_2016.pdf](http://joshuakatz.me/resume_march_2016.pdf)

Email: admin at joshuakatz dot me

I am still very early in my career but I'm eager to learn and have some life
goals I'd like to achieve sooner rather then later (a job and an apartment
being one of them).

------
bradolegovich
Location: Tokyo, Japan

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes (Looking for job in US, San Francisco)

Technologies:Android, Java, Kotlin, iOS

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9Or9EP0sdZeTEVQbHlHRFZDVlk...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9Or9EP0sdZeTEVQbHlHRFZDVlk/view?usp=sharing)

Email:i.thealeksandr@gmail.com

Linkedin:
[https://jp.linkedin.com/in/aleksandrnikiforov/en](https://jp.linkedin.com/in/aleksandrnikiforov/en)

Currently working as Android Developer in Tokyo and looking for an opportunity
in the US, preferably in SF. I have almost 5 years experience in mobile
development.

------
vcooley
Location: Waco, TX

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, to Austin or Dallas/Fort Worth areas only

Technologies: JavaScript, Node.js, Python, Flask, React, Angular, SQL,
MongoDB, Git

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Z2jCU4dwf3RvRmE0F55m8U7h...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Z2jCU4dwf3RvRmE0F55m8U7hyNdc0bfx9O7fBfJ1x5Q/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: vince.r.cooley@gmail.com

I'm a self-taught web developer looking to break into the field. My day job is
teaching math, and I would be incredibly interested in any positions relevent
to education. I am looking for an opportunity for an internship or full-time
entry level position.

------
blazonware

      Location: Bangalore, India
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: React, React Native, Node/Express, Webpack, Ruby on Rails, Elasticsearch
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/yashshah1
      Email: mail@yashshah.com
    

I am full-stack developer experienced in modern technologies. Previously
Worked on 4 startups wearing role from technology to marketing. Lately, I've
mostly been using React and Node. I enjoy product development, implementing
great design and improving UX.

I'm also very interested in Go these days but do not have any professional
experience at the moment.

------
jontas
SEEKING WORK - New York City / Remote Expert full stack web developer with
experience building and running large websites with millions of users and
processing millions of dollars in transactions. Author of several open source
WordPress plugins with thousands of users. Expert in PHP, MySQL,
JavaScript/Node.js, HTML, CSS, MVC Frameworks (Laravel, Kohana, Symfony),
System Administration (security, load balancing, replication, AWS). Also
experienced with Java, Python, Ruby on Rails. Plenty of references from happy
clients and dozens of high profile projects in my portfolio. Email address: my
HN username @ gmail

------
jonsilvestri

      Location: New York, NY
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Ruby, Rails, JavaScript, jQuery, Bootstrap
      Familiar With: AngularJS, ReactJS, Python, Phaser
      Résumé/CV: https://www.dropbox.com/s/r9phyijw89pfwom/Jonathan%20Silvestri%20Resume.pdf?dl=0
      Email: silvestrijonathan@gmail.com
      Github: github.com/silvestrijonathan
      LinkedIn: linkedin.com/in/jonathansilvestri
    

I am a full stack software engineer who recently made the career switch into
programming. I am an incredibly fast learner and am willing to work with just
about any tech stack.

------
fernanDOTdo

      Location: Joinville, Brazil
      Remote: YES
      Willing to relocate: YES
    
      Technologies: PHP, HTML5, CSS3, Javascript, MySQL, MongoDB, Git,
      Amazon Web Services (AWS), jQuery, Composer, Symfony,
      Laravel, Doctrine, Redis, AngularJS, React,
      Node.js, Gulp, Bower, SASS, LESS, Stylus,
      Wordpress, Drupal
    
      Résumé/CV: http://ferna.ndo.io
      Email: [fern]@[ndo].[io]
    

I'm a 33 year old Full Stack Web Developer from Brazil and I have 14+ years
experience in web development.

I can be a strong driving force for improving the performance, scalability,
usability and reliability of development projects.

------
sajattack

      Location: Victoria BC, Canada
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Maybe
      Technologies: Android, Java, Python, Flask, DevOps, AWS, Ansible
      Résumé/CV: https://paulsajna.com
      Email: paulsajna@gmail.com
    

I'm a 3rd year student at the University of Victoria looking for an internship
of 4-12 months. My primary interests are mobile app dev (Android) and DevOps
(AWS/Ansible). I started programming long before Uni so I have a lot of
experience for a student. I'm a quick learner and always exploring new
technologies. See my website for links to github and social media.

------
crypt1d
I am a Linux SysAdmin / DevOps engineer with 5+ years of experience. I have a
history working within both enterprise environments such as IBM, as well
startup ones. I've created, maintained and redesigned many different
infrastructures. I have a big focus on automation and reproducibility.

Location: Europe

Remote: Yes, preferred, but willing to travel onsite occasionally

Willing to relocate: Depending on the location

Technologies: Linux (Debian / RedHat), AIX, Puppet, Ruby, Bash, AWS, Docker,
Nagios/Icinga, Foreman, FreeIPA, KVM, libvirt, LDAP, Redis, Apache, NGINX,
MySQL, PowerHA, PowerVM, keepalived, Tivoli, and many more...

Can share CV via email: nikyc@protonmail.com

------
sleepcoderepeat
Currently a team lead and founding engineer at a startup. I've been with the
company over three years, looking to change things up!

I'm comfortable with full stack work in most languages, devops and
infrastructure, I've done it all. If you have something interesting to do, I'm
your person.

 __Location: Bay Area

 __Remote: Sure.

 __Willing to relocate: Maybe (Oregon or Washington only)

 __Technologies: Ruby, Rails (+ Sinatra), Python, Go, C, C++, C# and others

 __Résumé /CV: Available upon request

 __Email: a.long.spam.email@gmail.com

Pardon the email address, I don't want to put my personal email out there for
bots. Please put "HN:" in the subject line to get my attention!

------
taheca
Hi Hackernews! Celigo is continuing to grow, and we are also about to bring on
a FT tech recruiter to work with anyone who might be interested in hearing
about our opportunities:

Location: San Mateo, CA and Remote

Willing to relocate: Perhaps

Technologies: Object Oriented JavaScript, Server Side JavaScript, Node.js

Web Services (SOA) – SOAP / REST Data Transport – Flat File / XML / JSON Cloud
Applications such as NetSuite, Salesforce, Amazon, Google, Magento, etc

Résumé/CV:
[http://www.celigo.com/company/careers/](http://www.celigo.com/company/careers/)

Email: michael.doran@celigo.com

------
seanwilson
Location: Edinburgh

Remote: Yes

Résumé/CV: Portfolio and more information available at
[https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org).

About: Freelance full stack software developer with over 10 years experience
including a PhD in software verification offering:

\- Web app development: Node.js, JavaScript (AngularJS, jQuery), Python
(Flask), Java, PHP (WordPress).

\- Mobile app development: Android, iOS, PhoneGap.

\- Cloud hosting: Heroku, AWS, Google.

\- Workflow improvements: Introducing test suites, staging environments, code
reviews and Continuous Integration into projects.

\- SEO services: SEO auditing and technical expertise to make required
changes.

Email: sw@seanw.org

------
dhagz
Some information about myself: I taught myself every programming language I
know. I started with AppleScript back in the late 90s/early 00s, then moved up
to Python around 2009. I got into programming through a desire to automate
things on my old G4 iMac. Now I enjoy building services to bring people into
the digital world.

Location: Atlanta, GA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: I would prefer not to

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Swift, JavaScript, React, SCSS, Objective-C

Resumé:
[https://dhagerty9009.github.io/resume](https://dhagerty9009.github.io/resume)

Email: hagerty9009+hnjobs [at] gmail [dot] com

------
gyoridavid
Interested in the following positions: javascript engineer, full stack
developer, front end developer positions. Have experience working with
startups and agencies.

Location: Budapest, Hungary (CET timezone)

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: I would consider it

Technologies: 7+ years - Node.js, ES6, gulp, grunt, browserify, tdd, angular,
vue.js, jenkins, aws, mysql, mongodb, scss, jade, php, codeigniter

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/z5cokybktj2so2v/david_gyori_cv.pdf...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/z5cokybktj2so2v/david_gyori_cv.pdf?dl=0)

Email: gyoridavid@gmail.com

------
nathanb
Location: Auckland, New Zealand

Remote: Yes

Relocate: No

Technologies: C, C++, SAN, SCSI, Ruby

Linkedin: [https://nz.linkedin.com/in/nathanb-
nz](https://nz.linkedin.com/in/nathanb-nz)

Email: nathanb+hn@vt.edu

I have 8 years of experience doing OS-level coding in the storage industry.
I've dabbled in embedded on the low end and userspace / application
development on the high end. I've worked remotely from New Zealand for a US-
based company for about a year and have proven my effectiveness as a remote
employee. Also completely keen for working locally with an Auckland company.

------
cfdrake
Location: Austin, Texas, USA

Remote: Sure!

Willing to relocate: Nope, just moved :)

Technologies:

\- Primary: Swift, Objective-C (iOS development). Starting to pick up macOS
SDKs on the side as well.

\- Other: Happy to be a generalist when needed! Some experience including
NodeJS, Ruby, Python, PHP, AWS, and an interest in Clojure.

Website: [http://colindrake.me](http://colindrake.me)

Resume: [http://colindrake.me/resume.html](http://colindrake.me/resume.html)

Github: [https://github.com/cfdrake](https://github.com/cfdrake)

Email: colin.f.drake@gmail.com

------
guminski47

      Location: Greater Philadelphia Area, PA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: C/C++, x86 assembly, Intel VT-x virtualization, system programming, Linux
      Résumé/CV: https://www.dropbox.com/s/almuc0f3ntjthyu/Guminski%20Stephen.doc?dl=0
      Email: steve.guminski@gmail.com
    

I enjoy working on low level code, both kernel and drivers. I have a wide
range of experience in system code, including a boot loader, memory manager,
processor performance monitor, virtualization, and Linux drivers.

------
markwhistler
I'm looking to find a new challenge with a remote senior Ruby on Rails
position.

My previous 9 year CTO / co-founder experience at a successful startup gives
me a unique business and technologist skill set that would be of huge benefit
to the right company.

    
    
      Location: Whistler, BC
      Remote: Only
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Ruby, Rails, MySQL, Redis, Git, PHP, Docker, React, HTML, Javascript, CSS. 
      Resume: http://bit.ly/299ggsf
      Github: https://github.com/markedmondson
      Email: hello@markedmondson.ca

------
caiohdf
Location: Sao Paulo, Brazil

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes (North America, Europe, Australia)

Technologies:

    
    
      • Sketch, Illustrator, Photoshop
    
      • HTML, JS, SCSS, Angular.js, Bootstrap
    
      • PHP, Meteor.JS, Ionic, Java, MySQL, Oracle
    

Abstract: Passionate for UX and UI, interface and visual desiging, front end
dev

12+ years of experience with Web, Desktop and Mobile.

Résumé/CV:
[https://br.linkedin.com/in/caiohdf](https://br.linkedin.com/in/caiohdf) \-
[http://caioferreira.me](http://caioferreira.me)

Email: caiohdf@gmail.com

------
gglnx
Location: Berlin, Germany

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Frontend, JavaScript [ES2015], CSS [SCSS, SASS], vuejs, SVG,
Jade, node.js, PHP, Symfony, Laravel, WordPress, TYPO3, DevOps

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.xing.com/profile/Dennis_Morhardt2?sc_o=mxb_p](https://www.xing.com/profile/Dennis_Morhardt2?sc_o=mxb_p)

Email: info@dennismorhardt.de

GitHub: [https://github.com/gglnx](https://github.com/gglnx)

Website: [https://www.dennismorhardt.de/](https://www.dennismorhardt.de/)

------
insertmike
Location: Lexington, KY

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML/Jade, CSS/SASS/Foundation(limited), JavaScript, jQuery,
C++(Limited), SQL, Node.JS Express, ES6, React(Limited), MongoDB(Limited)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/21082fjt6dm1xk0/Resume_mnho229.doc...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/21082fjt6dm1xk0/Resume_mnho229.docx?dl=0)

Email: michaelho3624@gmail.com

Hi there! I'm a recent graduate from the University of Kentucky with some
professional experience. I'm on the hunt for my first full-time job! Shoot me
an email!

------
Ronsenshi
Location: Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Depends

Technologies:

\- JavaScript (ES6), PHP, Python, C++, HTML5, CSS/SASS/LESS, SQL

\- Laravel (PHP), React.js, Redux, Backbone.js, Marionette, Webpack,
Browserify, Mocha, Chai, D3, Socket.io

\- Node.js, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Express, Redis, Facebook SDK/Marketing SDK,
OpenCV, ElasticSearch

\- Linux, Git, DigitalOcean/Linode, AWS, Docker

Résumé/CV:
[http://stackoverflow.com/cv/kanecohen](http://stackoverflow.com/cv/kanecohen)

Github: [https://github.com/kanecohen](https://github.com/kanecohen)

Email: kanecohen@gmail.com

------
ThatDarnPat
Location: Florence, AL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby (Rails, Middleman), PHP (Magento), SCSS, CoffeeScript,
JavaScript, MySQL, Apache, NGINX, Linux (Ubuntu, Redhat, Debian), Git, Grunt

Résumé/CV: [http://thatdarnpat.com/assets/plindsay-
resume.pdf](http://thatdarnpat.com/assets/plindsay-resume.pdf)

Email: patrick.lindsay@me.com

Github: [https://github.com/tlindsay](https://github.com/tlindsay)

Website: [http://thatdarnpat.com/](http://thatdarnpat.com/)

------
VarunAgw
Location: Europe (I am from India, but I am looking for a 6 month long
international internship in Europe preferably Germany or Netherlands)

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Role: Software Developer (Backend) / DevOps

Résumé/CV: [https://www.varunagw.com/resume](https://www.varunagw.com/resume)

Email: Varun@VarunAgw.com

I had 2 internships in the past and have participated in both Google Summer of
Code and Google Code In. Other than this, I am self taught and need very
little guidance to work. I am open to extend internship after 6 months if
everyone is fine with it.

------
tialys
SEEKING CONTRACT WORK

Location: Phoenix, AZ or REMOTE

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Swift, Objective-C, Ruby, Rails, iPhone/iOS Development, Mobile
Apps

Résumé:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/daveisonthego](https://www.linkedin.com/in/daveisonthego)

Github: [https://github.com/davelyon](https://github.com/davelyon)

Email: hire at davelyon.net

Website: davelyon.net

I’m a product-minded iOS and api backend developer looking for interesting
teams to work with at any stage of development, from initial prototyping to
late-stage maintenance.

Contract work only please.

------
xophishox
DevOps Engineer, Recently left my position looking for new challenges and
opportunities in life. Full stack experience with automation and continuous
deployment.

Location: Maryland

Remote: 50/50 preference. Onsite work is perfectly fine Willing to Relocate:
Eager, more than willing.

Languages: Php, Javascript, Java, Bash, CSS, HTML, SQL, Git, Python, Ruby,
ERB, YAML

Tech: HAproxy, F5 Load Balancers, Dell Powerconnect switches, Dell Poweredge
Servers, Vmware Vsphere 5/6, Windows Server 2008-2012/r2, CentOS/Fedora/REHL
Linux Experience, AWS / Physical Datacenter

Resume: www.z-dxn.com

Email: Zach@z-dxn.com

------
angie_y
Location: Los Angeles, CA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript, Node, React, Angular, MySQL, MongoDB, HTML/CSS,
Mocha/Tape for testing

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Rlb3-gbr3nhfBAaxyJOwRlEC...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Rlb3-gbr3nhfBAaxyJOwRlECzLe-
LRYZoby9lIDI0Ow/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: angieyeh24@gmail.com

Experience working across the stack and am interested in joining a people-
centric team! Love working in React and Node, writing tests, and delving into
other backend languages.

------
pmiller2
I'm looking for backend or primarily backend-ish positions in SF or the East
Bay. Places that are BART accessible are going to be best.

My primary experience is with Python and Django, but I'd love to branch out
into other technologies.

Location: SF/East Bay

Remote: Not unless the opportunity is otherwise a great fit.

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: I've worked with Python (3.5 years) and Django (2 years)
primarily.

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/paul-
miller-0383b741](https://www.linkedin.com/in/paul-miller-0383b741)

Email: pwmiller74@yahoo.com

------
s_mart
Location: Ukraine

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: PHP(yii/yii2, laravel), Python(django, scrapy)

Résumé/CV:
[http://stackoverflow.com/cv/smartfin](http://stackoverflow.com/cv/smartfin)
[https://www.upwork.com/freelancers/~01e062d3386179610a](https://www.upwork.com/freelancers/~01e062d3386179610a)
[https://angel.co/smartfin-1](https://angel.co/smartfin-1)

Email: serhiy.martyneko[а]gmail.com

------
ryanhd

       Location: San Francisco, CA
       Remote: Possibly
       Willing to relocate: Yes
       Technologies: JavaScript(Angular, React, Redux, Node/Express, Backbone, CoffeeScript, ES6, Mocha/Chai), Ruby (Rails, RSpec), Relational & Non-Relational Databases
       Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6_x6dJTZka9QVZWcVo3eXI3aVk/view?usp=sharing
       Email: ryandhaase@gmail.com
    

I have a passion for engineering, product development, and growth, and enjoy
working across the stack.

------
manish_gill
Location: New Delhi, India

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Node.JS. Experience in Django, Flask, Google App Engine,
Express.js. PostgreSQL, Redis, MongoDB. I mostly do backend but can do front-
end in a pinch as well.

Résumé/CV:
[https://in.linkedin.com/in/manishgill](https://in.linkedin.com/in/manishgill)

GitHub: [http://github.com/mgill25](http://github.com/mgill25)

Blog: [http://manishgill.com](http://manishgill.com)

Email: contact@manishgill.com

------
kevindeasis
Location: Edmonton, AB, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:

-Primary: Javascript, React, Front-end

-Other: node (hapi), sketch app, Android (java), iOS (swift), nosql, sql, react-native, python (flask / django), golang

Résumé/CV:
[http://www.kevindeasis.com/KevinDeAsisResume.pdf](http://www.kevindeasis.com/KevinDeAsisResume.pdf)

Website: [http://www.kevindeasis.com](http://www.kevindeasis.com)

Github: [https://github.com/kevindeasis](https://github.com/kevindeasis)

Email: deasis@ualberta.ca

------
webjac
Location: Orlando, Fl

Remote: Yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML, CSS, JS, UI/UX, Wireframes, Photoshop, Sketch, User
Interaction, WordPress

Résumé/CV: [http://webjac.com/cv](http://webjac.com/cv)

Email: hello AT webjac DOT com

I'm James Creixems and I’m an UX designer & ​front-end developer with 12 years
of experience. Throughout my professional experience, I’ve worked on project​
& team​ management,​ front-end development (CSS3, HTML5 ​) and UX Design​
​(Wireframing, Interaction UI design for mobile / web apps).

------
jamieroberts

      Location: Boston, MA
      Remote: Preferred
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: 20 years - C++, Java, C#, Python, Ruby, Lua, PHP, Perl, MySQL, Redis, Memcached, MongoDB, Angular, JavaScript
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/jamierobertsusa
      Email: JamieRobertsUSA@gmail.com
      Mobile: 617-221-6450
    

20 years of software development experience. Desires to learn Go, Scala,
Spark, TensorFlow, React. 15 years of interfacing with and leading remote
teams. US and EU citizen

------
ncvc
Location: New York

Remote: Yes

Contract: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Django, Python, Android, AWS, Heroku

Résumé/CV: [http://www.nathan.vc/](http://www.nathan.vc/)

Email: me@nathan.vc

I graduated from MIT, founded 2 startups, and am currently a fulltime
contractor based in NYC. I've helped companies take an idea from the concept
stage all the way through deployment, fixed infrastructure/functionality-
related technical debt on a live system, and joined understaffed projects to
hit deadlines. Reach out if you think I might be helpful in any way.

------
joenot443
Location: Toronto, ON

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: iOS (Swift/ObjC), Javascript (serverside and frontend), Python,
Java, Python

Résumé/CV:
[http://www.joecrozier.ca/resume.pdf](http://www.joecrozier.ca/resume.pdf)

Email: joe@joecrozier.ca

I'm ideally looking for an internship for the upcoming Fall semester. I'm more
than willing to relocate! I'm a seasoned iOS developer with development
experience dating back to iOS 5. Please shoot me an email if there are any
opportunities you think I may be interested in.

------
kiahosseini7
Location: Iran

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, JavaScript, HTML/CSS, Git, Linux,

Resume: [http://kiahosseini.github.io/](http://kiahosseini.github.io/)

Email: kia.hosseini7@gmail.com

------
robinrob
SEEKING WORK - Remote Based in Edinburgh, UK.

Please find my Résumé/CV and details of previous projects here:
[https://rsmith.io](https://rsmith.io)

About me: Freelance full stack web developer with 5 years experience.

Languages: Javascript, Python, Java, Apex (Salesforce), Ruby.

Frameworks: AngularJS, Django, Flask, Cocos2d JS. Cloud: AWS, Heroku, Google,
Salesforce.

Workflow: Automated testing (unit tests, front-end tests, integration tests),
version control, continuous integration incl. making use of staging
environments.

Email: robin@rsmith.io

------
azimuth11
SEEKING WORK

Location: Houston, Texas

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: PHP/JavaScript/Ruby/Python

Resume: Email me

Email: rwoody/at/gmail.com

Expert level frontend and applications engineer with operations experience.
Production experience with wide range of tools (JavaScript, Ruby, PHP, Python,
etc., popular frameworks for most languages, WordPress, etc.) and databases
(SQL and NoSQL). I was the first engineer at an 80+ person thriving startup
and helped to build most of the application's backend and UI. I like to solve
problems and ship a great product for my clients.

------
bendyorke

      Location: Austin, TX
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Possibly
      Technologies: React, React Native, Clojure, JavaScript, Ruby/Rails
      Résumé/CV: https://linkedin.com/in/bendyorke [1]
      Email: bendyorke@gmail.com
    

Primarily looking for contract work, although I'm open to joining a team full
time if it's the right fit.

[1] [https://linkedin.com/in/bendyorke](https://linkedin.com/in/bendyorke)

------
hn-july-2016
Principal Engineer in Advertising/Big Data. Ensured that our data architecture
can handle double digit growth rates to help out sales reach their revenue
goals. Teared down walls between Operations and Engineering, driving cultural
change to deliver better products. Working 100% remotely for the past few
years. Looking for team lead/architecture position.

Location: Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Unlikely

Technologies: Hadoop, Spark, Java, C++, Golang, AWS, Kafka, Linux, DevOps,
CI/CD, Ansible

Résumé/CV: Available upon request

Email: hn.july.2016@gmail.com

------
si16

      Location:Bhubaneswar,India
    
      Remote:Sure
    
      Willing to relocate:Depends
    
      Technologies:Meteor Js, Raspberry Pi, RethinkDB, OpenShift, CouchDB,Selenium Testing,Vagrant
    
      Résumé/CV:https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B95k8nhK48V6d09OZDNyWXE0d2c/view?usp=sharing
    
      Email:subhrasiboon[at]gmail.com
    

Fast at prototyping and creating MVP | Web,Mobile

Implemented Design Sprint in a Startup

Self Taught Product Design(Web,Mobile)

Accomplished final year project in weeks using Lean Methodology.

------
dmm
I'm a developer with 5+ years of experience looking for a remote full-
stack/DevOps or backend position. I have experience with many different stacks
and I never stop learning. I love automated testing and documentation. I have
domain experience in high-performance computing and GIS.

Location: Mid-Missouri, USA

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: C,Javascript,Java,Linux,Emacs,Node.js,Koa.js,MPI

Resume: [https://mattli.us/resume-dmattli.pdf](https://mattli.us/resume-
dmattli.pdf)

Email: dmm@mattli.us

------
nikon
Location: London, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Angular/React, modern .NET stack, interest in Docker and all
things Microservices. Note: I am only open to contract opportunities. Ready to
start this month!

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/dojvk983rjw1rvq/cv.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/dojvk983rjw1rvq/cv.pdf?dl=0)

Email: sean.drumm@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/sjdweb](https://github.com/sjdweb)

------
p0nce
Location: France

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C++, D, Graphics and Compute development, video coding, DSP,
gamedev, desktop development

Résumé/CV: [http://guillaumepiolat.fr/](http://guillaumepiolat.fr/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/p0nce](https://github.com/p0nce)

Tech blog:
[http://www.auburnsounds.com/blog/](http://www.auburnsounds.com/blog/)

Email: guillaume.piolat@gmail.com

Contract opportunities only!

------
ymse
Location: Coventry, UK

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes; anywhere

Technologies: Linux, OpenBSD, Ceph, Ganeti, Openstack, MySQL, Salt, Puppet,
Ruby, Python, Varnish, Linux-HA, xCAT, networks, monitoring, git; anything
"cloud", sysadmin, devops.

CV: [https://hi-hn.s3.climb.ac.uk/mbakke.pdf](https://hi-
hn.s3.climb.ac.uk/mbakke.pdf)

Email: See [https://github.com/mbakke](https://github.com/mbakke) or CV

Edit: 15 downloads in 30 minutes. Not bad :)

------
bigbassroller

      Location: San Francisco, CA (proper)
      Remote: I'd love to
      Willing to relocate: Maybe
      Technologies: Elixir/Phoenix, PHP, JavaScript, Node.js, React, CSS/SASS, HTML, Linux 
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/mchavezi
      Email: mchavez@space-rocket.com
      Github: https://github.com/bigbassroller
    

Been doing code for 5 years now. Started off with WordPress, moving on to
Phoenix/Elixir.

------
emmasz
Location: Romania, Sfantu Gheorghe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, on temporary basis

Technologies: PHP (Symfony, Laravel), sass, javascript (meteor, node)

Résumé/CV: [https://github.com/artkonekt](https://github.com/artkonekt),
[https://ro.linkedin.com/in/fulopattila122](https://ro.linkedin.com/in/fulopattila122)

Email: attila@artkonekt.com, emma@artkonekt.com

A team of web developers: 4 senior and 1 middle, all firstborn males :)

------
ISL
Location: Seattle

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Precision measurement, time-series and spectral data analysis,
long-duration measurement campaigns that matter. Proficient in hardware
fabrication, vacuum systems, analog electronics design, and more.

Résumé/CV: [http://www.charliehagedorn.com](http://www.charliehagedorn.com)

Email: charlie@charliehagedorn.com

Happily working building the next generation of precision gravitational
physics experiments, but dipping my toe into the private sector.

------
aakashsigdel
Location: Nepal

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: React, ReactNative, JavaScript

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1mKewqqm3aSyiY2gUujoAi85F...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1mKewqqm3aSyiY2gUujoAi85F2kvyUpBuynkO2DqyTDQ/edit?usp=sharing)

GitHub: [https://github.com/aakashsigdel](https://github.com/aakashsigdel)

Email: aakash.sigdel@gmail.com

I am javascript developer focusing on ReactNative and React.

------
theoapps
Location: Greater Los Angeles Area, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (west coast)

Technologies: Swift, Objective-C, iOS, Java, J2EE, Android, Javascript, C++,
Git

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/theoapps](https://www.linkedin.com/in/theoapps)

Email: philt300 at yahoo

I have a B.S. in computer science with several years experience developing iOS
apps both professionally and independently. Looking to join a team as a
mobile/backend developer to build something great!

------
nerdwaller
Location: Indianapolis, IN Remote: Yes, ideally Willing to relocate: Yes,
planning to get home to Denver Technologies: Java (Spring), Python (Flask,
Asyncio), Git, Heroku, AWS, Postgres, SQL Server (BackEnd preferred)
Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/matthew-
rasband-a9315963](https://www.linkedin.com/in/matthew-rasband-a9315963) Email:
matt.rasband (at) gmail [dot] com

------
trcywu
Location: London, United Kingdom

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes (Berlin, Germany or USA)

Technologies: HTML & CSS, Javascript, JQuery, MEAN Stack, AJAX, Ruby & Ruby on
Rails, postgreSQL, APIs, Version Control with Git and Github, TDD

Résumé/CV:
[https://uk.linkedin.com/in/tracywu2](https://uk.linkedin.com/in/tracywu2)

Github: [https://github.com/trcywu](https://github.com/trcywu)

Email: sytracywu@gmail.com

------
ibulyga
Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: iOS, Objective-C, Swift, Cocoa, CocoaTouch

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/h2393utz41xhmyl/iOS_CV_Igor_Bulyga...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/h2393utz41xhmyl/iOS_CV_Igor_Bulyga.pdf?dl=0)

Email: shield47@gmail.com

LinkedIn: [https://ru.linkedin.com/in/igor-
bulyga-04433a76](https://ru.linkedin.com/in/igor-bulyga-04433a76)

------
coupdejarnac
Location: Dallas, TX

Remote: Yes, please

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: iOS/Objective C/Swift), Python/Flask, embedded systems/iot,
javascript/angular

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/ben-tyler-
pe-4965655](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ben-tyler-pe-4965655)

Email: tyler at bxtel dot com

I have several apps on the App store, and I have experience making
microcontroller based embedded systems. Looking primarily for remote
opportunities.

------
robotnoises
Front-end web developer with experience throughout the stack. I make all kinds
of goofy stuff:
[https://github.com/robotnoises](https://github.com/robotnoises)

    
    
      Location: Tallahassee, FL
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Not at this time
      Technologies: JavaScript (Node, Angular, Electron/NW.js), .NET (C#)
      Résumé/CV: upon request
      Email: d.avenich at gmail

------
donskif
Location: London, UK

Remote: Yes, but prefer physical location

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Angular2, Typescript/Javascript, Xamarin, .Net, Java, MongoDB,
Oracle, Docker, many others..

Résumé/CV: [http://donalfarrell.com/cv/DonalFarrell-
CV.pdf](http://donalfarrell.com/cv/DonalFarrell-CV.pdf)

Email: donal@donalfarrell.com

Currently employed full-time (2 week notice..); 6+ years experience; I'm
searching for something that is engaging and forward-looking.

Thanks, Donal

------
saharjfr
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript, jQuery, AngularJS, Git, HTML, CSS, SASS, LESS, Unit
Testing, Mocha/Chai, Bootstrap, AJAX, JSON.

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/sahar-
jafari-900ab747](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sahar-jafari-900ab747)

Github: [https://github.com/saharj](https://github.com/saharj)

Résumé/CV: Available upon request

Email: shr.jafari@gmail.com

------
parthdesai
I'm looking for Software Engineer or Web Developer positions. Most of my side
projects are either in Java, Ruby on Rails or JavaScript along with React and
React.

Location: Toronto, ON

Remote: Ok

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Ruby on Rails, JavaScript, React, Node, SCSS, PHP

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B3ahA8_RCXfqWmdRNHd6dHZCMk...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B3ahA8_RCXfqWmdRNHd6dHZCMkE)

Email: psdesai [dot] 93 [at] gmail [dot] com

------
an0nymouscoward
Location: Los Angeles

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java primarily. Backend systems. Would love to focus on
data/search (Lucene/Elasticsearch)

Résumé/CV: Incognito for now.

Email: evil_goodness@hotmail.com Do not have an anonymous email address at the
moment. Let me reuse a very old band's email address. I haven't logged in in
years.

Senior developer looking for a more challenging role. Testing the waters to
see if there is a need for developers with search experience in Los Angeles.

------
double_h
Location: Islamabad, Pakistan

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, C#, Node.js, AWS, MySQL

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/bmkd3xn0egugki4/CV-V4.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/bmkd3xn0egugki4/CV-V4.pdf?dl=0)

Email: hrshasan@gmail.com

Experienced Backend Engineer, love to do everything that happens on the server
side, including architecture design, data modelling, business logic
implementations and rollings this out.

------
masters3d

      Location: Seattle, WA
      Remote: Possible
      Willing to relocate: not right now
      Technologies: Swift, IOS, Python, Java, C++, Scrum
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/cheyojimenez
      Email: cheyo ( at_] masters3d.com
    

I have a B.S and M.A and I am currently working on a M.S.E. My goal is to get
into tech management or mobile development but I am open to other tech
opportunities.

------
onozor
Location: Lagos Nigeria Remote: true Willing to Relocate: true Technology:
"RubyonRails[CoffeeScript, Jquery, Testing] Node[Express, Sails], Angular 1&2,
CSS & Sass, Git[CI]" Résumé/CV:
"[http://alexonozor.github.io/alexonozor/"](http://alexonozor.github.io/alexonozor/")
Email: "alexonozor@gmail.com"

------
lron
I am a Licentiate in Biotechnology with lots of experience in wetlab
(molecular biology and microbiology). I am currently learning to program in C#
and Python, looking for bioinformatics projects to join.

Location: London, UK Remote: yes Willing to relocate: not currently, but
willing to travel Technologies: Python, C#, Unity, R, Matlab (junior in all).
Resumé/CV: goo.gl/akXIbI (Linkedin) Email: lucila.rondissone@gmail.com

------
cweagans
Location: Boise, ID

Remote: Yes with up to 25% travel

Willing to relocate: Very unlikely, but you're welcome to pitch the idea.

Technologies: PHP, Drupal, Javascript, Angular, Laravel, Symfony, Composer + a
little bit of node, ruby, python, and go. I learn quickly though, so if you
don't see what you want on this list, let's talk.

Résumé/CV: [http://cweagans.net/resume.pdf](http://cweagans.net/resume.pdf)

Email: me@cweagans.net

------
sobolewa
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Ruby on Rails, Node.js, AngularJS,
Mongoose, Express, Bootstrap, jQuery, AJAX, JSON, PostgreSQL, MongoDB

Résumé/CV: www.annasobolewska.com/resume.pdf

Portfolio: www.annasobolewska.com

Email: sobolewska.anna@gmail.com

My name is Anna and I am a Civil Engineer who now codes. I am currently
looking for a Full Stack Web Development position where I can contribute to
some great projects and learn a lot while doing it.

------
kerv
Location: Calgary, AB, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, if opportunity is right

Technologies: C#, ASP.NET MVC, WPF, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, Azure, Amazon,
SaaS, Agile

Resume/CV:
[https://ca.linkedin.com/in/millerkm](https://ca.linkedin.com/in/millerkm)

Email: millerkm AT gmail.com

I'm Kevin Miller, full stack senior developer/team leader with 15+ years of
experience. Entertaining dev lead/management positions.

------
yk
Location: Hamburg, Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C/C++, Python, Mathematica

Email: joerg@tangentbundle.de

CV: [https://tangentbundle.de/cv.pdf](https://tangentbundle.de/cv.pdf)

I am a theoretical physicist with software development and system
administration experience. I am interested in applied mathematics and machine
learning. In my current side project, I am trying to study neural networks
using geometrical methods.

------
Faduma
Location: London

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes (USA, Berlin-Germany)

Technologies: HTML/CSS/SASS,JavaScript/jQuery, Ruby, Ruby on Rails,
NodeJS,Express, PostgreSQL/ActiveRecords,Mongo/Mongoose,
AngularJS,Git/Github,APIs, BDD, Grunt, OAuth, TDD, GIT.

Resume/CV: [https://uk.linkedin.com/in/faduma-
mohammed](https://uk.linkedin.com/in/faduma-mohammed)

Email: Faduma.Mohammed@gmail.com

------
muhammadyahya
Location: Maidenhead, Slough, Reading, London

Contract: Yes

Permanent: No

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: 10 years experience working with Microsoft technology stack. I
have worked with following: C#, ASP.NET MVC, Azure, Bootstrap, Javascript,
jQuery, SQL, WPF, Visual Studio, TFS, ReSharper.

Résumé/CV:
[https://uk.linkedin.com/in/1muhammadyahya](https://uk.linkedin.com/in/1muhammadyahya)

Email: muhammad.yahya@gmail.com

Solving Rubik's Cube!

------
ibarreto
Location: Edmonton, AB

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python (Django, Flask), Javascript(node.js, Express, Angular,
Backbone), MongoDB, MySql, PostgreSql, Java, Android, PHP, CSS, HTML, git

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1Eoqk6UBqilQVVSdkxVY2Nselk...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1Eoqk6UBqilQVVSdkxVY2Nselk/view?usp=sharing)

Email: ibarreto@ualberta.ca

------
gidan

      Location: France
      Remote: yes
      Willing to relocate: no
      Technologies: Javascript, React, Angular, Backbone, Symfony2, CSS, Vim
      Résumé/CV: null
      Email: jules.bous at gmail
    

[http://julesbou.net](http://julesbou.net)

[https://github.com/julesbou](https://github.com/julesbou)

------
switchbak
Location: Vancouver, BC, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: 14 years experience with a wide variety of tech - mostly Java,
Scala, Python these days. Interested in learning Rust. I mostly focus on
backend services. Docker/AWS, etc.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/AgileDave](https://www.linkedin.com/in/AgileDave)

Email: David.LeBlanc@WindhorseSoftware.com

------
hhm
Posting on behalf of my wife (whose post doesn't show up):

I am a Licentiate in Biotechnology with lots of experience in wetlab
(molecular biology and microbiology). I am currently learning to program in C#
and Python, looking for bioinformatics projects to join.

Location: London, UK

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: not currently, but willing to travel

Technologies: Python, C#, Unity, R, Matlab (junior in all).

Resumé/CV: goo.gl/akXIbI (Linkedin)

Email: lucila.rondissone@gmail.com

------
hcs
Location: Philadelphia, PA

Remote: Preferably not

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, JavaScript, Lua, Linux; some Python, OCaml, C++, assembler
(x86, MIPS), Java, Ruby, MySQL, PHP

Resume: [http://gashlin.net/resume.html](http://gashlin.net/resume.html)

Email: agashlin@gmail.com

Interests: Games, education, music, software verification

I'd be very interested to work with modern systems programming languages such
as Go and Rust.

------
znq
Location: International with clients in US, Europe, ME and Asia. HQ in
Barcelona.

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: short-term

Technologies: Mobile (iOS, Android, Windows), Web, Backend (Go, Scala, Java,
PHP, Node.js), Design

Résumé/CV: [http://mobilejazz.com](http://mobilejazz.com)

Email: stefan@mobilejazz.com

We’ve worked with various folks from HN over the past 3 years with very
satisfying outcomes for everyone :-)

------
VincentTide
I'm looking for a software engineer or web developer position in the Boston or
New York City region. (Would also be open to other areas if the right offer
came along)

Most of my side projects are in Python Flask but have also done some work in
Django. My future goals are to make something with Golang and Android.

Location: Boston or NYC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Flask, Django, HTML, CSS, SQL

Resume: vincenttide.com

Email: vincenttide@gmail.com

------
ASTP001
Very interested in machine learning and got started learning it.

Just implemented a basic neural network, and working to learn more complicated
structures.

Self taught programmer.

    
    
      Location: Philadelphia. PA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python, Javascript, PHP, MySQL
      Résumé/CV: http://as3445.github.io/
      Email: saxenaankur001@gmail.com

------
akrakesh
Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies/Skills:

\- UI/UX design for web, iOS and Android

\- Information architecture

\- Interaction design

\- Visual design

\- Icon design

\- Branding

\- HTML & CSS

Portfolio: [http://radesign.in/portfolio](http://radesign.in/portfolio)

Blog: [http://radesign.in/blog](http://radesign.in/blog)

Email: [http://radesign.in/contact](http://radesign.in/contact)

------
kayluhb
Location: Austin, TX

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React.js, React Native, Node.js, Ruby on Rails,
Django/Flask/Python

Résumé/CV:
[https://s3.amazonaws.com/kayluhb/Resume-20160710.pdf](https://s3.amazonaws.com/kayluhb/Resume-20160710.pdf)

Email: kayluhb@gmail.com

Website: [https://kayluhb.com](https://kayluhb.com)

------
tgeo
Location: Las Vegas, NV

Remote: Not 100%

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C#, ASP.NET Web API/MVC, AngularJS, very open to non MS stacks

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1WH_Cn_c_cgV6M5MIXceMxg_J...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1WH_Cn_c_cgV6M5MIXceMxg_Jjmdjr0gm6LF0g-rQPGI/edit?usp=drive_web)

Email: tylergeonetta AT gmail.com

------
elperdido
Sys Admin or DevOps/Systems Engineer

Location: Panama (nomad US citizen)

Remote: Preferred (contract)

Relocate: Possibly

Tech: AWS (Beanstalk, EC2, Lambda, Route 53, RDS), LAMP SysAdmin stuff
(RedHat, CentOS, Ubuntu, BSD; postfix, MySQL, Ansible & Chef, Nagios, fail2ban
& WAFs), Python & Bash, Docker.

Github: [https://github.com/w0de](https://github.com/w0de)

Email: harry@sysop.ooo

------
nikitaame
Location: Los Angeles, CA

Remote: No

Willing to Relocate: Within CA

Technologies: iOS(Swift & Objective C), Android(Java), Web (HTML, CSS,
Javascript, C, C++, SQL, OpenCV

Resume: Upon Request

Email: nikitaame@gmail.com

App Store: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/developer/nikita-
amelchenko/id91...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/developer/nikita-
amelchenko/id918589756)

------
lucafag
Location: Bologna, Italy

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, JavaScript, Android, Android AOSP, Linux kernel

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0PNptrIpSg5blVULTNQdmFJWHR...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0PNptrIpSg5blVULTNQdmFJWHRDZ0V4Sk9TSkMtN2pEamx3/view?usp=sharing)

Email: luca.faggianelli@gmail.com

------
57kingsnakes
Location: San Jose, CA Remote: Willing.

Willing to relocate: Yes.

Technologies:

\--Experienced: Ruby on Rails, JavaScript (Node, Express, React), MySQL,
MongoDB, UNIX

\--Familiar: Python

Currently learning: AngularJS

Resume:
[https://github.com/1UnboundedSentience](https://github.com/1UnboundedSentience)

Email: jsnx21@gmail.com

I am a graduate of Dev Bootcamp looking for a full-stack engineering position
in the SF Bay Area.

------
DrSayre
Location: Central Kentucky

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possibly

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, Postgresql, Ember (Would like to learn more about
Elixir Phoenix or Express)

Résumé/CV: www.linkedin.com/in/DrSayre

Email: DrSayre2002@yahoo.com

My main experience is using Rails with nearly 5 years at a Church Management
Software company. I have started to use Ember more recently. Would like to
learn more about Elixir Phoenix.

------
Dwolk
Location: New York

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Seattle, San Francisco

Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Javascript, MySql, Learning AngularJs

Resume/Cv:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0EDpzC7IVuwUnpoQUU3S0cwYnc...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0EDpzC7IVuwUnpoQUU3S0cwYnc/view?usp=sharing)

Email: Danielwolkowitz23@gmail.com

------
proll
Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, Typescript/ES6, Backbone.js/React, node.js,
grunt/Gulp, D3

Résumé/CV: [http://goo.gl/zWsyoe](http://goo.gl/zWsyoe)

Email: g.polush.kin@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/proll/](https://github.com/proll/)

------
varuniyer1
Location: Cupertino, CA

Remote: yes

Willing to Relocate: yes

Technologies: Android Java/XML, general Java, HTML, CSS, JavaScript

Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1MOVpMHG_8H75Qg8yZJ8Yp1l8...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1MOVpMHG_8H75Qg8yZJ8Yp1l83zANDzEVhqqUawcJCoo/edit?usp=drive_web)

Email: varuniyer1998@gmail.com

------
coroutines
Location: Oakland, California (neighboring San Francisco across the bay..)

Relocation?: Yes (with assistance) - San Francisco, San Diego, Sacramento,
Seattle, Portland, Chicago, New York City

Resume/CV:

Word:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-KnHM7a2EJ8SGJxSzIyd1FVUV...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-KnHM7a2EJ8SGJxSzIyd1FVUVE)
PDF:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-KnHM7a2EJ8enB3ZVRXcFl1eT...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-KnHM7a2EJ8enB3ZVRXcFl1eTQ)

Email: coroutines@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/blitmap](https://github.com/blitmap)

Languages Used Daily: Coffeescript, ES6/ES7 Javascript, Lua, C

Infrequent Languages: Python, Ruby, Moonscript, Perl, PHP, C++

Looking For: remote Coffeescript (backend/frontend) work - or QA Testing and
Technical Customer Support / TSE

Hi, I'm Jonathon -

I'm looking for anything and everything Coffeescript. It is the language I
enjoy most and I want to work with it everyday doing something I can be
passionate about! I'd even enjoy working on a migration from Coffeescript to
ES6. I'm looking for a real programming gig after 5 years of sysadmin work - I
would welcome any opportunity to prove my worth (bring on your coding
exercises and take-home projects!). I have a background working with the IRC
protocol, low-level networking, and preparing documentation for projects
mostly. I love working with evented code, designing protocols, and writing
integrations for Slack while gaining experience on the frontend side of
things. Bots and building APIs are a particular curiosity. :-)

I think I can do my best work if I have a personal interest in the mission of
the company I might join. I am of course a gamer so I would be thrilled to
work for Twitch or Steam, but I also have an interest in doing some good for
the public. I have an interest in companies like Watsi, the No-Starch Press,
and Clever. I actually work as a reservist for FEMA because I want to help the
world somehow. If you're a humanitarian project, an educational institution,
or are working to improve access to taxpayer-funded government data (open
gov): I would love to hear from you!

I look forward to seeing what you do! - thank you for your time :-)

------
flagZ
Location: London

Remote: maybe

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Python, Clojure, Go

Email: flagzeta@gmail.com

Site: [http://flagzeta.org](http://flagzeta.org)

Ideally looking for contracts or a position that gives me a chance to learn
what I don't know. I have a ton of experience in python / django, and still
quite a bit in other tech stacks as I like to try them all :)

------
tyurok
Location: Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Scala, Javascript/HTML/CSS, Elixir/Erlang, AngularJS,
ReactJS

Résumé/CV: [http://nonose.io/en](http://nonose.io/en)

Email: rodrigo.nonose89@gmail.com

I'm a fullstack developer, with roughly 3 years of professional experience and
broad knowledge in many languages/frameworks.

------
mud_dauber
Location: Austin

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies: Rails, Python, R

CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/x1e6tivwyo8g0j8/Brian_Piercy_20160...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/x1e6tivwyo8g0j8/Brian_Piercy_20160321.pdf?dl=0)

Email: bjpcjp@gmail.com

3-time technical product manager (semiconductors, software, IP). Prefer
Austin.

------
WoundedBadger
Location: Boston, MA Remote: yes Relocate: yes Technologies: Java, C#, MATLAB,
Git, Bash, FEA, GD&T, SolidWorks, Adobe Illustrator

Mechanical & Software Engineer

email: calebfrost@gmail.com website with full resume:
[http://calebfrost.wix.com/portfolio](http://calebfrost.wix.com/portfolio)

------
vincentcolavin
Location: Portland, OR Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: no Technologies: Ruby,
JavaScript, Rails, React, Angular, Node, HTML/CSS. Resume/CV:
[http://vcolavin.com/Colavin_Resume.pdf](http://vcolavin.com/Colavin_Resume.pdf)
Email: vcolavin@gmail.com

------
bgroat
Location: Toronto Remote: Yes Willing to Relocate: No Technologies: MEAN
stack, React, bit of Laravel and Rails Resume/CV:
[https://resume.creddle.io/resume/8ni8vqtmha8](https://resume.creddle.io/resume/8ni8vqtmha8)
Email: briangroat93@gmail.com

------
justrossthings

      UI Engineer with 8+ years exp. building web ╰( ◕ ᗜ ◕ )╯
      Location: San Francisco, CA
      Remote: Ok
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Angular, Javascript, Node, jQuery, Photoshop, Sketch
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/justrossthings
      Email: iam@rossdyson.com

------
thomasrognon
Location: Austin, TX

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possibly

Technologies: C, Java, Javascript, UEFI, React, Mobx, Node, OpenText, Firmware
dev, Windows kernel dev, SPA web apps fullstack, and so much more

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/thomasrognon](https://www.linkedin.com/in/thomasrognon)

Email: tcrognon@gmail.com

------
quartic

      Location: Oxford, UK
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Python, Django, Django Rest Framework, Kivy
      Résumé/CV: Available on request. I have 3.5 years professional experience.
      Email: python@ian.feete.org
    

I'm available for either contracting or full employment.

------
rando18423
Location: Houston and Los Angeles

Remote: sure

Willing to relocate: absolutely

Technologies: Excel, VBA, various risk management software and trade
management systems

Resume: Big 3 Swiss commodities trading house, Citigroup Sales & Trading,
private equity fund (PM for details)

Email: rafraser10@gmail.com

Wide and versatile skill set, looking for anything interesting involving
markets or risk management.

------
lukeHeuer
Location: Sonoma, CA and Denver, CO

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Go

Résumé/CV: [http://www.lukeheuer.com/](http://www.lukeheuer.com/)

Email: luke@heuerlabs.com

Also feel free to get in touch if you are interested in posting on
[https://www.latitude.work](https://www.latitude.work)

------
eruddock
Location: Auckland, New Zealand

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C#, .NET, SQL Server, Javascript

LinkedIn: [https://nz.linkedin.com/in/elliot-
ruddock-27273ab8](https://nz.linkedin.com/in/elliot-ruddock-27273ab8)

Email: elliot [@] ruddock [.] nz

Looking for a junior to intermediate position, preferably backend development.

------
romantsegelskyi
Location: Seattle/Ukraine

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (expect US, have a visa restriction due to
scholarship)

Technologies: Python, R, ReactJS, React Native, Swift, C/C++

Résumé/CV:
[http://romantsegelskyi.github.io/CV.pdf](http://romantsegelskyi.github.io/CV.pdf)

Email: roman.tsegelskyi at gmail.com

------
kennytilton

      Location: Fort Lauderdale
      Remote: Yes, or...
      Willing to relocate: yes.
      Technologies: Common Lisp, Clojure, Postgres, PL/pgSQL, Qooxdoo JS, NoSQL, C, Ruby?Rails
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/kennethtilton
      Email: kentilton@gmail.com

------
shumchris
Location: New York, NY

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Android/Java

Résumé/CV: [https://github.com/chris-shum/chris-
shum.github.io/raw/maste...](https://github.com/chris-shum/chris-
shum.github.io/raw/master/chris_shum_resume.pdf)

Email: shum.chris8@gmail.com

------
vhost-

      Location: Portland, OR
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No, but will travel
      Technologies: Go (Golang), Python, Django
      Github: https://github.com/kyleterry
      Résumé/CV: http://kyleterry.com/resume.html
      Email: hiring@kyleterry.com

------
asfarley
Location: Mississauga, ON, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: OpenCV, C, C#, Rails, machine learning (vision/tracking),
control systems, payment services, integration

Resume/CV: [http://asfarley.com/resume.pdf](http://asfarley.com/resume.pdf)

Email: alexander.s.farley@gmail.com

------
pknerd
Location: Karachi, Pakistan

Relocation: It depends.

Remote: Yes

Technologies: PHP(Laravel/SLIM),Python(Data/HTML scraping, Flask, Django),
Rails, Chatbots(Fb, Telegram,Slack), Chrome Extensions

Resume:
[http://adnansiddiqi.me/profile.html](http://adnansiddiqi.me/profile.html)

Email: kadnanATgmailDOTcom

------
Hello71

        Location: Toronto, Ontario
        Remote: Preferably
        Willing to relocate: No
        Technologies: C, Bash/sh, Python, make, TCP/IP, IPsec, IRC, DNS, Gentoo/Arch Linux, Git, nginx
        Resume: https://alxu.ca/resume.pdf
        Email: see resume

------
aa5188
Location: Japan / San Diego

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, get me off this island.

Technologies:

    
    
      NodeJS, Java, C++
    
      Android, ReactJS
    
      Postgres, Mysql, MongoDB
    
      React, Vue, Angular
    
      Linux
    
      Docker, Chef,
    

Willing and love to learn. Will pick up any technologies / stacks.

Resume: Will provide on request

Email: aa5188@protonmail.com

------
yowmamasita
Looking for web development work. I can do full stack, and I have sysad and
netsec background

Location: Philippines

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Python, Java, JavaScript

Résumé/CV:
[https://ph.linkedin.com/in/bensarmiento](https://ph.linkedin.com/in/bensarmiento)

Email: me@bensarmiento.com

------
m2n037
Location: Bangalore, India Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
Robotics, Finite element analysis Résumé/CV:
[https://m2n037.github.io/](https://m2n037.github.io/) Email: m2n037 [at]
gmail [dot] com

------
judahmeek
Location: Dallas, TX

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Javascript, Python

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4v2m4M8ex53aG9VOE52bEhVekk...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4v2m4M8ex53aG9VOE52bEhVekk/view)

Email: judah.meek@gmail.com

------
zephyrfalcon
Location: Jacksonville, FL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Delphi, Javascript, Android, C#, Xamarin, Scheme,
Prolog, SQL Server, MySQL, Postgres

Résumé/CV:
[http://aquila.blue/misc/resume.html](http://aquila.blue/misc/resume.html)

Email: zephyrfalcon@gmail.com

------
foreverdev
I'm a Full Stack Web Engineer with 10 years of professional experience.

    
    
      Location: Europe
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Not right now
      Technologies: C#, ASP.NET, JavaScript, AngularJS, SQL
      Résumé/CV: on request
      Email: cro.dev@yahoo.com

------
angeleah

      Location: Chicago, IL
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Javascript (Backbone, React), Rails, Cordova, React Native
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/angeleahdaidone
      Email: angeleah@angeleah.com

------
ZombiePartie
Location: Las Vegas

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Xcode, Android Studio, Swift/Objective-C, Java

CV: [http://jasontezanos.typify.io/](http://jasontezanos.typify.io/)

Email: jason@poundcake.me

I am highly interested in contract work. I will relocate/FTE for the right
opportunity.

------
nick2
SEEKING WORK

Location: London or Remote

Remote: Yes

iOS developer looking for new projects. Have worked with both Objective-C and
Swift. [http://bit.ly/1uh9Ori](http://bit.ly/1uh9Ori) Feel free to get in
touch at nickiosdev+hn@gmail.com for more info.

------
darkmuck
Location: Harrisburg, PA, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: full stack, C#, VB, .NET, JavaScript, PHP ASP, SQL

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/williamdistefano](https://www.linkedin.com/in/williamdistefano)

Email: wdistefano [at] shwuzzle [dot] com

------
drakemain
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: No

Relocate: No

Technologies:

\- JavaScript, Lua, C++, HTML5, SQL

\- Node.js, Express, Chai

\- Linux, Git

Github: [http://github.com/drakemain](http://github.com/drakemain)

Résumé/CV: Available if requested.

Email: demain1990@gmail.com

I'm a mostly self-taught programmer wanting to break into the industry.
Willing and able to learn.

------
nikitaame

      Location: Los Angeles
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes within CA
      Technologies: iOS (Objective-C / Swift), Android (Java), C, C++, HTML, CSS, Javascript, MySQL
      Résumé/CV: On Request.
      Email: nikitaame@gmail.com

------
blaenk
Location: Los Angeles, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: You name it, I'll learn it—well.

    
    
        - Rust, C/C++, Objective-C, Swift, Java
        - JavaScript, Node.js, React
        - Ruby & Rails, Python, Go
        - Clojure(Script), Haskell
        - Machine Learning
    

Github: [http://github.com/blaenk](http://github.com/blaenk)

Website: [http://www.blaenkdenum.com](http://www.blaenkdenum.com)

Résumé/CV: Available upon request.

Email: jorge.israel.p@gmail.com

\---

About me:

I always love to learn new and different technologies [0] in order to gain new
perspectives on computer science and software development. I don't just skim
some "learn x in y minutes" post about some new topic then slap it on my
resume and call it a day. I like to derive a deep understanding and discover
the best practices by reading books and creating projects.

I enjoy working on every aspect of the stack. For example, I can and will
debug with GDB or write bindings if needed [1] but I also enjoy working with
the rich front-end ecosystem, such as React.

[0]: [http://www.blaenkdenum.com/notes/](http://www.blaenkdenum.com/notes/)

[1]: [https://github.com/blaenk/hoedown](https://github.com/blaenk/hoedown)

While I do love to learn new and different technologies, I do it from a
practical perspective of gaining new insights and potentially discovering a
better tool for a given job. However, if I need to use something considered
"boring" like Java for the job at hand, I'll do so without complaints—I don't
get hung up on petty superficial details—and I'll do my best to make useful
and lasting contributions with an eye towards solid software engineering and
improving the team’s productivity.

\---

Recent projects:

* static site generator infrastructure for Rust: [https://github.com/diecast/diecast](https://github.com/diecast/diecast)

* React web UI for rtorrent: [https://github.com/blaenk/nilla](https://github.com/blaenk/nilla)

------
mrwnmonm
Location: Egypt, Cairo

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Golang

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/4l4ue0pj6pfbtgw/Resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/4l4ue0pj6pfbtgw/Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: mrwnmonm@gmail.com

------
_atc
Location: East Bay

Remote: OK

Willing to relocate: negotiable

Technologies: Python, Java, JS, C/C++, GDB, Linux, SQL; Math : )

Résumé:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexcharis](https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexcharis)

Email: alexcharis@gmail.com

------
cpcat
Location: Lebanon (Eastern European Time Zone)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: iOS/Android, mostly camera apps (Mobile Computer Vision)

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/JAVXXt](https://goo.gl/JAVXXt)

Email: mohd.moubarak@gmail.com

------
29J
Location: London, England

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Common Lisp, Bitcoin

Résumé/CV: [http://hn201512.no-
ip.org:8080/sentient?resource=resume.pdf](http://hn201512.no-
ip.org:8080/sentient?resource=resume.pdf)

Email: as on CV

------
briankirby
Location: Baltimore/DC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (SF, Denver, Austin, possibly others)

Education: PhD in physics

Technologies: Mathematica, Python

Resume/CV: [https://briankirby.github.io/](https://briankirby.github.io/)

Email: bkirby57@gmail.com

------
antouank
Location: London, UK

Remote: Open to remote work

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript ( both front-end and back-end ), NoSQL DB, Linux,
Docker

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/iLHAb0](https://goo.gl/iLHAb0)

Email: (in the CV)

------
thdn
Location: La Paz, Bolivia

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes (US, Germany) with visa sponsorhip.

Technologies: C#, Go, Python, Linux, shell/bash, Oracle Database Modeling &
Development, SQL, PL/SQL.

Résumé/CV: On request

Email: ZGFuaWVscmJAbGl2ZS5jb20=

9+ years experience in development.

------
aurri
Location: Northern Europe

Remote: Yes!

Willing to relocate: Nope

80% front-end / 20% back-end guy, passionate about minimalism and good design.
JavaScript freak.

Portfolio: [http://neeeat.com](http://neeeat.com)

------
mcstiches
Location: San Francisco

    
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: No
    
      Technologies: Ruby, Python, Selenium, Cucumber
    
      Résumé/CV: upon request
    
      Email: deangelis.aaron@gmail.com

------
j_villasante
Location: Florida

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C/C++

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jvillasante](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jvillasante)

Email: jvillasantegomez@gmail.com

------
beenswervin
Location: Nelson, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Unlikely

Technologies: Go, Python, Linux, Networking, Security

Resume: [https://benileo.github.io](https://benileo.github.io)

Email: jammin dot irving at gmail dot com

------
stefanmoraru
Location: Iasi, Romania

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript, React, Node

Résumé/CV:
[http://stefanmoraru.ro/resume.pdf](http://stefanmoraru.ro/resume.pdf)

Email: stefan@stefanmoraru.ro

------
frost_knight
Location: Maryland Eastern Shore, USA

Remote: yes

Willing to Relocate: no

Travel: yes

Technologies: linux, vmware, aws, perl, python, devops, sysadmin, intrusion
detection and prevention, firewalls, ethical hacker. rhce, cissp, ceh

Resume: on request

Email: winter at frostmarch dot com

------
retube
Location: London, UK

Remote: no

Relocate: no

Currently: big bank

Tech: Java, Python, Perl, MySQL, VBA, Linux, front-end web

Background: derivatives trading, software dev

Interests: algo trading, robo advisory

Link: [http://retu.be](http://retu.be)

------
onozor
var info = { Location: Lagos Nigeria, Remote: true, Willing to Relocate: true,
Technology: "RubyonRails[CoffeeScript, Jquery, Testing] Node[Express, Sails],
Angular 1&2, CSS & Sass, Git[CI]", Résumé/CV:
"[http://alexonozor.github.io/alexonozor/"](http://alexonozor.github.io/alexonozor/")
Email: "alexonozor@gmail.com" };

------
stenmuchow
Location: Portugal

Remote: YES!

Relocate: NO!

Techs: JS, Angular, frontend architect

CV: [http://stackoverflow.com/cv/sten](http://stackoverflow.com/cv/sten)

email: sten.muchow@gmail.com

------
xyclos
Location: US

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript, Objective-C, Swift

Linkedin: [https://linkedin.com/in/xyclos](https://linkedin.com/in/xyclos)

------
muneikh
Location: Berlin, Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Android, iOS

Résumé/CV: [https://represent.io/muneikh](https://represent.io/muneikh)

Email: muneeb118@gmail.com

------
hexagon
Location: Romania

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript, React.js

Résumé/CV: [https://glogovetan.com/resume](https://glogovetan.com/resume)

Email: raul@glogovetan.com

------
lookuprecursion
Location: New York, NY

Willing to Relocation: Yes

Technologies: Angular, Python,C++

Resume: [http://arverma.me/resume.pdf](http://arverma.me/resume.pdf)

Email: see resume

------
motyar

      Location: India
      Remote: YES
      Willing to relocate: YES
      Technologies: PHP, Go
      Email: dharmmotyar@gmail.com

------
omarmeky
Location: USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript, Angular, React, Cordova, Node, Python

Résumé/CV: www.linkedin.com/in/omarmeky

Email: meky.omar@gmail.com

------
dizzystar
Location: Austin, TX

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes, to SF.

Technologies: PostgreSQL, Python Clojure

Resume: Main projects are itemhut.com and coderedux.com

email: dbtoomey@gmail.com

------
alisabzevari
Location: Germany

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes (In Germany)

Technologies: Typescript, ES2015, C#, Angular

CV: on request

Email: alisabzevari@gmail.com

Github: github.com/alisabzevari

------
westonplatter0
Location: Denver, CO

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Resume: 5 years Rails dev + data science experience

Email: westonplatter@gmail.com

------
J_Darnley
Location: Belgium, Europe; Manchester, UK

Remote: No. Yes please, not required though.

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, FFmpeg, Lua, Win32, x86 assembly

Resume/Résumé/CV:
[http://j_darnley.neocities.org/resume.pdf](http://j_darnley.neocities.org/resume.pdf)

Email: james.darnley@gmail.com

PGP key ID: 0x99412908 fingerprint: 5612 F4E9 53A6 ADA1 0E9B 285A CC26 DD10
9941 2908

OpenHub profile:
[https://www.openhub.net/accounts/J_Darnley](https://www.openhub.net/accounts/J_Darnley)

GitLab profile:
[https://gitlab.com/u/J_Darnley](https://gitlab.com/u/J_Darnley)

I speak English and Dutch. I have no problem adjusting my day to suit your
timezone. Desperate enough to accept almost any offer.

------
neat
Location: Zhytomyr, Ukraine

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Depends

Technologies: Perl

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.upwork.com/freelancers/~016db40b43753778ca](https://www.upwork.com/freelancers/~016db40b43753778ca)

Email: vadym.dashkevych@gmail.com

------
kremdela
If you are an engineer introvert like myself that is hesitant to post your
info here, I run a anonymous, private job matching service for people not
looking for jobs: hirewhen.com

hello@hirewhen.com with the same info you'd post here. Or just say hi.

~~~
emilburzo
In chrome, when trying to access [http://hirewhen.com](http://hirewhen.com)

    
    
        This site can’t be reached
        
        hirewhen.com’s server DNS address could not be found.
    

Same story when trying to resolve the domain in the console

    
    
        $ host hirewhen.com
        ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
    

EDIT: Looks like it's an issue when coupled with Google's public DNS servers

    
    
        $ host hirewhen.com 8.8.8.8
        Using domain server:
        Name: 8.8.8.8
        Address: 8.8.8.8#53
        Aliases:
        Host hirewhen.com not found: 2(SERVFAIL)
    

ISP DNS servers work fine.

~~~
kremdela
That's really weird, thanks for helping to debug.

------
caitlinspothero
SpotHero | Chicago, IL | [http://spothero.com](http://spothero.com) SpotHero
is changing parking, and our tools will redefine the transportation industry.
With over a million cars parked, fast growth, and solid funding
([https://angel.co/spothero](https://angel.co/spothero)), SpotHero offers
countless ways to make an impact on the company and your career.

Senior Backend Engineer -
[http://spothero.com/careers/124847](http://spothero.com/careers/124847) As a
member of our Backend team, you will be responsible for building all things
related to the backend horsepower that powers our website, our API, and our
native apps!

To apply, please email your resume to jobs@spothero.com. Include any GitHub
account, LinkedIn profile, and any project that you’re particularly proud of.
We love seeing work that others loved working on.

~~~
brianwawok
wrong post ;)

